# Starting Medicated FET - Part 5



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

New home ladies


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi eveyone

Freespirit - Glad to have you back   I admire you for resting so long, I just can't do it for more than a few days, I'm so not good at relaxing.  Your embies sound amazing it's a shame they had to thaw so many, but as you say you want them to be 100%    My embies were 5/6 days old so that's why we can test on Monday.  Even with my fresh cycle I didn't make it to test day last time, I started bleeding on day 7, so here's hoping.  

Mary - Well done on getting your embies back where they belong.  Make sure you take it easy

Nibbles - I rang the nurse today and told her I wasn't feeling a thing (apart from a few twinges down below, but to be honest I think its in my mind ) She said that often you don't as we haven't been throught the trauma of ec etc.  Rest up.  

Love to everyone else
Lesley x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

*Hello Ladies*

*FREESPIRIT ~ Hello hunni bun, its so good to see you back  We all missed you  Good to hear the transfer went well, lots of STICKY VIBES for your* 

Shaz ~ Awww sweetie I'm so sorry to hear your sad news, I do hope you have some good luck in your future cycle  

*LESLEY ~ hello hun, hows it all going with you? You resting enough? Lots of STICKY VIBES for your  too xx*

*Nibbles & emily ~ Lots of STICKY VIBES for your  'S*
   

*Sarah31 ~ Any sign of  yet hunni? *

*Sparkles ~ Hows the sniffing going sweetie? Any side effects yet? I remember having that first time round & got awful hot flushes* 

*Sopical ~ hey hunni, just wanna say good luck for your scan on Friday If I dont get a chance to chat to you before*  

*Choccy ~ Hows things going with you hun? all well I hope ? xxx*  

*hello to georgia, keltin & sparklequeen    Hope you are all ok?*

Anyway I'm off now, hugs & kisses to anyone else I have missed  

nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi. oh my, there are hundreds of us now!!! I want to say everything Nicky Noodle just said too!!! 
Noodle- hope you are OK. When are you likely to have ET, i can t work out where you are in your TX! 

Freespirit-It really is good to hear from you, all that chilli sounds good to me, I can t wait for the excuse not to do much for two weeks!  That sounds like alot of defrosting going on. I ll be stuffed if it takes that many for us!! But i understand where your coming from, you really do need to give it the best chance with the best frosties available. We have 6 left and i ve said i m keen to defrost till we get the best ones too. I have everything crossed for you chick.     

Sparkles- how come you have to wait a week longer than me for you lining scan? That sounds like a long ole cycle? Is nt it odd how these clinics do things so differently? I wonder if yours prefer to give your body more time? Anyway, I hope your feeling OK, and remembering to take those drugs! I ve forgotton once!

I still seem to be getting the headaches but not so bad now, maybe my body is getting used to the drugs. On the other hand i think my mind is definitely effected by it all. I left the front door open and flattened the battery on the car by leaving the lights on yesterday afternoon.  I am a bit worried! 

I can t wait till Fri. I hope they may be able to tell me approx when ET will be. Does any one know if the normal cycle time is usually followed during a med FET? If this was a natural cycle i think my ET would be Thurs or Fri next week. And also, how long do we have to take the HRT tabs for? Sorry for all the Q s!! 

Take care lovies

Sopical X


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,
There are lots and lots to catch on on now. I've been off for a couple of days, tummy really bloated and af pains bad    Not had a good couple of days.
One good thing is that the jabs are getting easier, about time too   although the bruises are still there, and with the bloated tummy they are rubbing on my jeans !! couldnt wait to get home from work and put my pj's on  
Anyway, i hope you are all ok, i will catch up on personals in the next couple of days, i promise   its getting so hard !!

Take care everyone
Lots of love
Sharon  
P.S Hope you all have a night of     planned for tomorrow night


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi girls can i just say how nice this thread is its lovely to know that am not going thro this on my own ! SHAZam really sorry to hear of your bfn its horrable , my et is on the 28th of feb am so excited so fingers crossed girls   thanks ch xxxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Christina,
Just sent you some    cto wish you luck for 28th
Sharon x


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

thanks shabba i carnt wait now ! am having bad mood swings and headaches how about you ? ch xxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Ive got the mood swings, but have only been d/r 11 days !!! is it in my system yet  
Well thats my excuse anyway  
No headaches yet, fingers crossed.
Sharon x


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi shabba am have been dr now for nearly 4 weeks and am now on prognova tabs now . feelin v emotinal its all a rollercaoster ride ! lets hope it worth it xxxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

It will be hunni xxx
Take care S


----------



## Heather 5 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi everyone I have been reading all about you all for such along time and thought I should say hallo,  It has helped me alot knowing that Im not the only one going through these strange moods and feeling so unwell,  Im on day 12 awaiting ET on 20/2,  I have 3 frozen enbies & have everything crossed.  Thankyou all for your support even if you didn't know it.
MaiaXX


----------



## flamingo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi everyone  

Hope you don't mind me gate crashing?

Just wanted to send loads of luck to all of you - as you can see we got lucky second time with FET (medicated).

Flamingo
xxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello ladies , 
Well its a lovely new home but i don't have a hope in hell of keeping up without our list .......

Noodle on Buserilin and progynova , lining scan 15th Feb , ET around 19th FEB

Mg79 ET is scheduled for the 13th Feb

Sara M   On buseralin and progynova , next scan 17th Feb

Choccycake On buseralin & progynova , Next scan Mon 12th Feb , ET Thurs 15th february

Shabba Started Buseralin on Saturday 3rd February, baseline scan 26th February

Sparkles On synarel Lining scan on Fri 23rd Feb, hopefully ET on Mon 26th

Sopical DR on buseralin , Scan and bloods on Friday 16th Feb

Georgia Waiting to start in March

sparklequeen af arrived start injections 28th Feb

sarah31everhopeful   Waiting for AF

Keltin Start Buserelin 17 Feb, first scan 6 March

christinahagan ET 28th Feb

Maia  ET 20th February

Ladies in waiting (& beyond)

Radnorgirl    

Shaz    

Bezagirl      Test 19th Feb 

Nibbles      Test 21st Feb 

Freespirit     Test 22nd Feb 

emily6       Test 23rd Feb 

    
      ​
Ahh thats better isnt it 

So ..................
*Flamingo *  Thankyou for calling in and sharing a positive story with us 

*Shaz* , Thinking of you sweetheart , i hope you and DH are looking after each other 

*Maia* , Hello and welcome hunni , not long to go now hey !

*Shabba* , i'm sorry to hear you arnt feeling so good 

*Sopical* , i can't help with all of your questions , but regarding the pills , if you mean the progynova we take them untill a couple of weeks after we get the BFP  Hun you said you forgot to take your drugs once so i'll let you in to my failsafe secret  do you have a reminder or an alarm in your mobile ? thats where all my times a kept , so i allways get a very loud reminder right on time 

*Bezagirl* wow your embies were really big and grown up wernt they  I hope they are snuggling down well 

*MG*I'm really hoping your ET went well yesterday  as soon as we hear from you we can update you to a loopy 2ww'er 

*Choccycake *  with ET tomorrow hunni   

*Noodle* with your lining scan tomorrow 

*Nibbles and Emily* I hope your doing ok darlins  

Love and hugs to you all

Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Free how are you feeling today?

I had a real down moment this morning but have picked myself up again now. What will be will be and I will try my very best to enjoy these last few days!!

 to everyone


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Nibbles , 
I'm doing ok hun , i'm doing my best not to symptom spot and just thinking positive positive positive , i mean this has just _GOT_ to work this time , please god let it work








I'm reting up as much as possible ( havent been out my PJ's for a week now  ) I've read 2 books and am now reading Anthony Keidis 'Scar Tissue' - hes the singer from Chili Peppers BTW , I find getting stuck in to a good book really helps , and obviously coming on FF too


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi all  
I just wanted to say a huge  thankyou to everyone who has wished me luck, i'm waiting for a call from the embryologist (thought he would ring earlier!!!!! but still waiting), I haven't any idea what time embies will be transferred or anything yet.
Had a bit of a scare yesterday though- tmi coming up..... when I wiped after going to the loo there was the teeniest browny pink mucus stuff - so I went into a panic thinking it would all be over.  Rang the clinic who said not to worry and that it was probably cervical erosion, and being "bumped" by the probe for scan on Monday, they said that unless period came that it would be ok.  Well I felt really silly then..... and haven't had anything since thankfully so am relieved as thought cycle would be cancelled.

To everyone who is on 2ww  - the very best of luck and superglue for the embies (maybe we could have a tube of glue icon to put on here!).

To everyone cycling and waiting to start - hope you are all well and aren't too impatient.....ivf waiting....waiting....waiting etc etc is awful.  

To Shaz, i'm so sorry you got a horrible result.  Ivf can be so cruel. Hope you can be kind to yourselves today.

Well am going to surf the net a bit as it's my day off today and I want to be as relaxed as possible for tomorrow.
Good luck, take care and happy valentines day to you all - hope you all have something nice planned.
choccy x x x


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi girls hope your all ok , am finally going mad i got up this morning and put mycoat on instead of my dressing gown ! anyone else done mad things like this . or is it me going crazy  love ch xxxx


----------



## mg79 (Feb 22, 2005)

Freespirit- Can you update me? ET went well and I've got two 4 cell embryos on board. Test date will be 27th Feb. 

I can't believe how many are on this thread now. Fingers crossed we see lots of BFPs!


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi mg 79 how ru ? r u having tx at the liverpool womens ? if so how do u find them and whar consultant r u under ch xx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi girls

Wow this thread is in full swing    

Freespirit - thanks for updating the list    You are so lovely and positive     Glad you have managed to get into some reading, I finished off the Labyrinth, by Kate Mosse and have just started the Black Dahlia (not my usual choice, but have to read it for our new book club - it's got to be read by Tuesday   or else there will be trouble )

Nikki - Good luck for lining scan tomorrow.

Choccy - Good luck to you to for et tomorrow  

Nibbles - This is so hard    Glad you are feeling more positive today

Christina - You are not alone, I have lost how many times I have done something silly.  Hope you realised before you got to work 

Hi to everyone else 
Hope you are all in the mood for looooooooooooove  

We are having a quiet one tonight, DH is cooking the dinner as we speak.  Have had AF pain most of today and am feeling pretty bloated as if she is on her way.  Please stay with us little ones, we want and love you so much    

Love Lesley x


----------



## mg79 (Feb 22, 2005)

Christina- I am at the womens. I've think I've had really good treatment there. The nurses are great. I am under Dr Shaw, but saying that I've only seen him once!

Who are you under? What do you think of it? Some of us are getting together. You should come if you can make it. Just reading your signature our experiences are quite similar. I have had one more icsi cycle than you though which I didn't respond to.


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi

Sorry I havent been posting but I have been suffering from bad headaches due to the increase in tablets - 2mg 3 times a day now!

Also I was clear from my cold ( for 2 days!) after having it for a month and now it is back again!!!!

My scan is still planned for Saturday and then ET is approx 4 days later!

Nibbles - Hope you are feeling better, try not to feel down
Freesprirt - Glad to see you are resting, I may take time of work this time round in order to rest!
Shaz - Sorry to hear your news. Please try to take care of yourself.
mg79 - Keep those embies warm and snug!
Noodle - how are you sweetie? All going ok?

Sorry there is no colour or personals for everyone  

Off to bed now

Night all

Take care

Sara
x


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi mg79 am under dr gazvani and i have only seen him once ! the nurses are lovely and when i got ohss last time they really looked after me , my only concern is that am not having an other scan b4 et on the 28th feb . how do they know if my linning is thick enough! is the such a thing as it being to thick ? does the prognova tab make u feel bloated and give u pains ? when are you all meeting up and where ? sometimes i feel lioke they dont go thro everything with you i always end up phoneing them when i leave ! i suppose they are doing there best as they are very busy . thanks ch xxxx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Everyone, 

I feel better today - maybe a bit resigned to the fact that I don't think it's going to work but hey - here's to hoping I'm wrong! DH and I have a £5 bet going, he's for positive and I'm for negative  

Free - are you not working during 2ww? I have to otherwise I'd go mental.... 

Sara - sorry to hear you're suffering from headaches  

Christina - don't know about the lining, mine was checked a week before ET and if it hadn't been thick enough I would have had to carry on with Progynova for a few extra days and then have another scan?

Beza - fingers crossed everything will be ok  

Hello to everyone else  

I have to go to my clinic today to pick up more Progynova cos they gave me 12 tablets short, I only have enough to last me to Sunday


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

freespirit. said:


> Noodle on Buserilin and progynova , lining scan 15th Feb , ET around 19th FEB
> 
> Sara M   On buseralin and progynova , next scan 17th Feb
> 
> ...


Hello ladies ,
Anyone around  How are you all doing ? I didn't have a great nights sleep last night , and since waking i have had a headache - I'm soo hoping this might be a good sign , to feel a bit kakky 

*Nibbles* , Yes i am taking all of the 2ww off , there is no way i am going to put my body through a treatment cycle and pay so much money and then put myself through the stresses of work aswell . How are you feeling , hope your not too  yet .... Oh yes and listen here missis , why are you betting on a negative   you _have_ to keep positive in this game , do you hear me  

*christinahagan* I try and jot down my questions as they arise so i can bombbard the clinic when i am there   I don't think you can have a lining that is too thick hunni , if anything most people worry ( me included ) about there lining not being thick enough . The progynova hasnt made me feel bloated , but i'm afraid to say it has made me feel sick and headachy at times 

*Sara * Sorry to hear your having tough time , cold after cold on top of the progynova headaches can't be much fun  are you taking extra vitamin C ?

*Bezagirl* Being on the 2ww is the only time i ever seem to have to read , and i think i've read every infertility book ever published  so the Scar Tissue is a refreshing change  I think _when_  i get my BFP i shall have a book sale of them all . Hows the 2ww going for you ? how are you feeling today ?   

*MG* I have updated you on our list my darlin   to your embies 

*Choccycake* Thinking of you sweetheart and waiting for instruction to update the list and welcome you to the mad house

*Emily* your quiet hun , are you doing ok ?










  

Love
Freespirit
x x x​


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi freesprit how r u ? when is your test date , thanks for advice i have been having bad headaches and feelinf sick and v emoctinal   my clinic are not scanning me b4 et they said that the tabs will thicken my linning up and thats it !just a bit concerned really   thanks ch xxx


----------



## emily6 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Freesprit/Hi girls ,

Sorry not been on for a while, hope everyones feeling well and taking care lots of    to you all.

Well finding 2ww hard, trying so hard to be positive but at the same time want to prepare myself for the worst.

I'm Diabetic and sugar levels went mad for a couple of days, which makes me feel tired and grumpy (nothing new!) I'm hope it could be a good thing as it was around the time of implantation, but it could be the drugs who knows.

Love and luck to everyone,
I promise next time I will be more positive,
Emilyx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Free, I hear you  
But I'm betting on negative cos my boobs don't feel right. My boobs are my radar  

Did you get signed off sick then? I would hate to take holiday for 2ww seeing as I have 2 or 3 2ww's per year


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

*Nibbles * , 
You can not rely on your (.)(.)'s to give you an accurate reading !!!! the age old boob debate has raged for many years now and i don't even think an incredible site like FF has come up with a reason for the whole should they/shouldnt they ache and is it devine sign of pregnancy or is it cyclogest     Remember hun your boobs really arnt an accurate radar  Out of curiosity though how do your (.)(.)'s feel ? 

Re you question , yes i take the 2ww off as sick , i get a note from my clinic for the first week and a note from my GP for the second week - you can really self certify for one week , then get your GP to write you a note for the second week , i always get post op converlesance put on mine - so work is non the wiser . I would not take a 2ww off as holiday as the way i see it is i have a condition ( IF ) that needs medical treatment - so why shouldnt i take time off , i know that me having a child is far more important than any darn job anyway . You'll see from my sig this is my 5th ( and final  ) 2ww

*Emily * , i think your sugar going haywire could well be a good sign hunni


----------



## mg79 (Feb 22, 2005)

christinahagan said:


> hi mg79 am under Dr gazvani and i have only seen him once ! the nurses are lovely and when i got ohss last time they really looked after me , my only concern is that am not having an other scan b4 et on the 28th feb . how do they know if my linning is thick enough! is the such a thing as it being to thick ? does the prognova tab make u feel bloated and give u pains ? when are you all meeting up and where ? sometimes i feel lioke they dont go thro everything with you i always end up phoneing them when i leave ! i suppose they are doing there best as they are very busy . thanks ch xxxx


I saw Dr Gazvani during our initial investigations. I didn't have another scan before ET. It was the same with my last FET. I worried about the lining, but every clinic is different.

I didn't have pain with the progynova, but lost of bloating. I just put that down to the injections because I don't feel so bloated since I've stop them. I know what you mean about not getting the information. Its normally a rush and I completely forget what I wanted to ask until after I leave.

We are still trying to plan the next get together, but we'll probably meet up on the 24th March...no location yet.


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi freesprit hope your ok , i have just read yout sig and have seen how much you have been thro , dont know how you hve got thro it all .  am sure your are due for some luck now    what is your test date . how r u feelin being off work ? i stayed off last time and it drove me mad . i was going to go back the second week part time . what do you think ? i stand up in my job aswell   take care ch xxx


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi mg 79 i wounder why they dont give you a scan b4 et ! how can they be so sure that your linning is thick enough , it does my head in thinking about it   they really rushed me last time they never give me a sharps box either   i work sats so the 24th might be a bit hard for me . when you had et did u see them b4 they went in ? thanks ch xxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

christinahagan said:


> what is your test date . how r u feelin being off work ? i stayed off last time and it drove me mad . i was going to go back the second week part time . what do you think ? i stand up in my job aswell  take care ch xxx


My test date is officially the 22nd Feb . I'm doing far better at home than i would be at work . My clinic recommend one week off , then the second week is up to you , you have to weigh up how _you_ feel about things hun , you know you just have to be carefull not to do anything you might regret


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

*Afternoon Girls*

Just thought I'd pop in to update you all on my *LINING SCAN* well it didn't go as well as what I hoped it would  The lining was at 5.7mm & thickest part was 6.3mm, well they like to see it at 7.5mm or above to start you on the cyclogest,  so as you can all imagine I was really pi**ed off to say the least. I now have to carry on with the tablets & jabs as normal for another few days & go back for a second scan on Monday. Hopefully the lining would have thickened up by then??

Sorry its a me post this time but I will be back later to catch up with you all

love nicky xxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Oh Noodles , never appologise for a me post hunni   Just try and keep it in mind that the clinic are the experts and they wouldnt want to rush you in this , nor would you want to rush yourself   Drink your milk each day and when you can rest up with a hot water bottle on your tum to encourage the blood flow - how many days have you been pill popping ?
   for Monday


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

*FREESPIRIT ~ this will be the 10th day of pill popping for me!! I'm so upset I really thought I was on track for et wednesday! I only have next week off work & wanted it to be done sooner rather than later so I have a least got a good few days resting afterwards.......

xx*


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Nicki sweetie - Sorry your lining wasn't as thick as you would have liked.  A few more days pill popping should make all the difference along with what Freespirit says and maybe pinapple juice and brazil nuts, someone even said eat red meat.  I hope you can you move your AL.  Your lining will get thicker, try to look after yourself  

Nibbles - I too am finding it so difficult to be  ,  Freespirit help us out    

Christina - I had my first 2ww off work as sick, the second 4 days and 4 days this time, I find it so difficult to relax.  I don't have any friends down here that don't work mon - fri so thought I would be better off going back to work to take my mind off things.  It really is such an individual decision.  I hope you can managed to sit down though when you do go back.

As for me well - I have been spotting today and had really nasty AF pains since Tuesday evening so I am expecting her to rear her ugly head in the next few days.  Feel really down    Sorry from me too, I would so love to be able to share some good news. 

Love Lesley x


----------



## mg79 (Feb 22, 2005)

Noddle- So sorry to hear about your scan. It's not long until Monday...take it easy of the weekend.

Christina- I did get to see them before that went in this time, but not last time. It all depends what room you go into apparently.

Beza- It's not over yet. When are you meant to test?


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Free   I'm sorry I didn't know this is your last attempt. May I ask why? Not wanting to be nosey   but I sometimes ask myself when it's time to stop this ICSI larkey and it's interesting to hear other people's reasoning.
I really really hope that you'll have a positive result this time hun   

Oh, and on the booby issue    -  when I got a BFP my breasts got bigger and really heavy around day 7 after ET. When I got a BFN they didn't. So that's what I'm basing it on


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi mg79 i hope i get to see them this time ! the thimg with the womens is that they treat every women the same and we all need diffrent things , not everyone responds t o the drugs the same do they ? i think they only look into you more is when you have had a few failed ets . well that what i think anyway they dont have the time to treat everyome personally , what do u think . ch xx


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi girls
Just a quick update from me, embryologist rang on Weds night at at 6!!!, he explained that he would defrost the embies in the morning and ring to let us know how it went (hopefully before we set off for the clinic -as it's 2 hours away).
Thursday morning was really nerve wracking as I was worried we wouldn't get any embies to put back as we only had 2 frozen.  He rang at 10 and we had 2 embies defrosted successfully - so were delighted.  They were both grade 1 but now both 2 cells, as 1 lost a cell during thawing.  He said not to worry so we went to the clinic, saw a piccie of the embryos before they went in.
Had the embies transferred - it was very quick and simple and I feel fine - much better than last time when I was still really sore from e/c.
Well now am on the 2ww, but have decided to be really positive - I am pregnant already - just have to hang on in there.
Watched channel 4 programme on babies growing in womb etc - was fascinating and seemed good timing.
I had planned to rest until Monday, but have to see 2 clients this morning just for manicures as couldn't cancel them, i'll be sitting down and no bending or stretching so will be ok, and it's only for 2 hours then home again on the sofa with feet up.
Sorry i've not done any personals - but I do hope everyone is ok.
Take care
Love Choccy x x x 
Ps thanks for all the good wishes, it means a lot x x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

[quote author=freespirit. ]

Noodle on Buserilin and progynova , 2nd lining scan Mon 19th February

Sara M   On buseralin and progynova , next scan 17th Feb

Shabba Started Buseralin on Saturday 3rd February, baseline scan 26th February

Sparkles On synarel Lining scan on Fri 23rd Feb, hopefully ET on Mon 26th

Sopical DR on buseralin , Scan and bloods on Friday 16th Feb

Georgia Waiting to start in March

sparklequeen af arrived start injections 28th Feb

sarah31everhopeful   Waiting for AF

Keltin Start Buserelin 17 Feb, first scan 6 March

christinahagan ET 28th Feb

Maia  ET 20th February

Ladies in waiting (& beyond)

Radnorgirl    

Shaz    

Bezagirl      Test 19th Feb 

Nibbles      Test 21st Feb 

Freespirit     Test 22nd Feb 

emily6       Test 23rd Feb 

Mg79     Test 27th February 

Choccycake     Test _____ 

    
      ​
[/quote]


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello ladies ,
*Choccycake* , Welcome to the loony mad world of the  , sending you lots of   , take it easy and let those precious embies snuggle in tightly 

*Nibbles*


Nibbles said:


> Free  I'm sorry I didn't know this is your last attempt. May I ask why?


Because this time it is definalty gonna work       ........... I could never say its my last attempt for reasons anything other than that , I've just got to stay positive , in all honesty i don't think i will ever say right thats it enough is enough , not untill i have our baby in my arms . Sorry if you got the wrong impression . 
How are you feeling today ? Re the (.)(.) debate , my boobs have ached on every i have done , and i only got a BFP on one of them , so i am now of the firm opinion it has to be the cyclogest . Have you read this btw? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=83796.0 She had no syptoms and went on to get her BFP , so stay strong hunni   

*Bezagirl*Oh hunni this is all soooo hard isnt it  spotting is such a horrible thing to experience , but again i have read tales of women spotting and thinking it is all over and still going on to get a BFP , so please don't do anything you might regret just yet , its isnt over till the fat lady starts singing , and i for one can't hear her !!! 

*Noodle * why not visit you GP for a sick note if your ET is going to be later than you expected ?

*Sara*  with your scan tomorrow hunni 

Hope your all ok out there , Friday group hug







and tons of    to us all .

Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

hi girlie's,
sorry not been on for a few days and no personals.

been feeling a little sorry for myself as d/h works away and he's not home until Monday and then leaves again Wednesday, although he did dedicate 3 trees to me in a nearby wood for valentines as i banned him buying flowers as im a bit of a Eco warrior.. 
have been having slight cramps, can progynova do this? I'm now on 3 a day and go to 4 a day on sunday as well as still sniffing synarel ( can i be updated on the list please freespirit and I'm also sparkies not sparkles  don't know how you keep up hunny)

Anyway hope all have a good weekend and plenty of     to all
love Sparkies xxx


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi girls can anyone help me am on burselin prognova tabs et is the 28th feb   the thing is that am havin period like pains ! i do have endo and just wounderd if it could be that gettin disturbed by the drugs   any advice would be great thanks ch xx


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Afternoon all!!!

Just a quickie, back later for personals
My scan went well today - lining is 12mm, anything over 7mm is what my clinic accept so I am good to go! Transfer is on Thursday 22nd(can i be updated on the list please! Thanks) so fingers crossed that. 
Back later

Sara
x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello ladies , 
Sara , you lining sounds absoloutly great hunni   I'll update you in a mo  

Sparkies , sorry for getting your name wrong   I'll ammend it and update you right away   Nice to hear your a bit of an eco person - think we have a few similar traits there hun  


Christinahagan , i'm afraid i can't answer your question , but i'm sure they'll be someone along soon who can  

Bezagirl Nibbles Emily MG and Choccycake      


Love n hugs all round
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

[quote author=freespirit. ]

Noodle on Buserilin and progynova , 2nd lining scan Mon 19th February

Sara M   On buseralin and progynova ET Thursday 22nd February

Shabba Started Buseralin on Saturday 3rd February, baseline scan 26th February

Sparkies On synarel and progynova Lining scan on Fri 23rd Feb, hopefully ET on Mon 26th

Sopical DR on buseralin , Scan and bloods on Friday 16th Feb

Georgia Waiting to start in March

sparklequeen af arrived start injections 28th Feb

sarah31everhopeful   Waiting for AF

Keltin Start Buserelin 17 Feb, first scan 6 March

christinahagan ET 28th Feb

Maia  ET 20th February

Ladies in waiting (& beyond)

Radnorgirl    

Shaz    

Bezagirl      Test 19th Feb 

Nibbles      Test 21st Feb 

Freespirit     Test 22nd Feb 

emily6       Test 23rd Feb 

Mg79     Test 27th February 

Choccycake     Test _____ 

    
      ​
[/quote]

[/quote]


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Just popped in to see how everyone is? You all enjoying the weekend?
well I'm off work for a week now (thank god)  I was hoping to have my transfer done midweek, but I don't quite think that will be the case now 
Well I will know more when I go back on Monday for my second lining scan  I will catch up with you all soon,

*Good luck to all you girls in 2WW*       

*Good luck to everyone else thats sniffing, stabbing & pill popping *       

Lots of love nicky xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

*<shouts>* _Helloooooooooo_ ......... _Anyone around _ ??

This thread is far too quiet , where are you all ?

Guess i'm on me lonesome then 

*Bezagirl* sending you huge amounts of    for your test tomorrow , can't wait to see another BFP on this thread 

*Noodle* darlin , i hope your scan goes well tomorrow and that your lining looks nice and comfy for those little embies   

*Sopical * how did your scan go on Friday ?

How are you Nibbles Emily MG and Choccycake , i think i'm starting to go a bit 

love n hugs
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm around - you beat me to it  

Nikki - good luck with scan tomorrow.  I hope you can go for et soon         

Freespirit - Thanks lovely - this is very hard, sounds like you are doing much better than me      

Sara - Fab news about your lining, good luck for Thursday's et  

Sharon - How are you doing?  Hope the bruises are going down.  I went to a 40th last night and someone accidentally bumped into my thigh - OUCH it was so sore, so I can so relate to where you are coming from   

I'm sorry for lack of personals today - nothing personal   just feeling very self absorbed at the mo and scared about tomorrow's testing.  

Much love and luck to everyone
Lesley x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Bezagirl ,
Why do you think i'm doing better than you ? Have you seen the FET 2ww symptoms post BTW ? I posted earlier.
x x x


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Freespirit - oh ok then maybe we are both going   together    My boobs are not sore at all.  Hopefully a good sign for you      

Lesley x


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

goodluck for tomrow bezagirl   will say a little pray for you tonight  ^reiki ch xxx


----------



## emily6 (Oct 17, 2006)

Lesley,

Thinking of you, lots of      sent your way.

Wishing all your dreams come true tomorrow.

Love Emilyx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Bezagirl

     
       
      
      
   ​


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks girls   
Lesley x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

*LESLEY*​
*Good luck for testing hunni, we're all routing for you !!*​
                               

*Lots of love & luck to you sweetie
nicky xxxx*​


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Girls 

Happy Birthday Freespirit - Have a wonderful day    

Weeeeeeeeellll I have got a very faint positive   but unfortunately have started bleeding    I have never had even a hint of a positive so here I am in a bit of a pickle.  I'm kind of in shock, I'm excited and really worried all at once.  I just hope and pray that they stay with me.  I'm going to have my levels done this morning so should hear this pm.  

Thank you to all you lovely ladies who have more faith in me than I do myself    I don't know what I would do without you   I was convinced it hadn't worked, will keep you updated.

Love Lesley x


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

well done bezagirl    so happy for you i said a little pray 4 u lasy aswell   ch xx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Yahoo Lesley  

Congrates on the   I had never had a positive before it just blows you away   good luck with the levels lets us know soon as.   

Shaz xx


----------



## emily6 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Lesley,

Fantastic stuff, sooo happy for you good luck with your levels, keep up informed.

         

Love N huggs
Emilyx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Just popped in quickly to say    Lesley hunni, I bet you are over the moon??           

well as for me I had my 2nd lining scan today & everything was good, lining now at 9mm so all set for Thursday transfer  

I will catch up with you all a bit later
love nicky xxxxxx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey Nicki, that's fantastic news, you must be so relieved    Have you got anything planned for your time off?

Thank you for your congratulations.  I am being quite cautious and not holding my breath as it is still such early days.  I have been and had my bloods done down here so will wait for the Lister to ring me later, prob about 5 or 6.  I'm keeping everything crossed.

Love Lesley x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

*Hiya Lesley ~ do keep us posted on your blood results, I'm sure everything will be fine sweetie. I have nothing planned for the whole week I'm off, just chilling out really & maybe a bit of housework if I can be bothered* 

Catch up with you later hopefully
love nicky xxxxx


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Big hi to everyone. 

Lesley- how exciting, i know its early days, but even so  ! I ll hold my breath till we hear the news later. excellent news!!!!!

Noodle- good news about your scan. Do you mean your set for ET Thurs? Did you start on some form of prog supplement? And do your clinic monitor you progesterone levels before transfer? sorry, too many questions!!

Freespirit-I can t believe how quick your 2ww seems to have gone! Not for you i suspect though!  how are you feeling? any predictions? ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^

I had my scan on Fri, the lining was between 7 and 8. I'm due back on wed to see whats happening! I think i ll be for ET at the weekend. I can t wait.  Then i plan to take it really easy. Nothing new there then! 

Take care.

Sopical X


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello ladies ,
Bezagirl   WAY TO GO   hunni , I'm gonna cheer cause a faint positive is not a BFN !!!! I can understand you wanting to be cautious so i'll save the full on congratulations till tonight - gee 5 or 6 pm is gonna take ages to come round isn't it - I sooooooooooooo want your levels to be great and i'm sure they will be     You gotta set a trend for us hunni    

Noodle , your lining is now sounding great hunni   Not long till your little ones come back to mamma now hun

Sopical , you sound like your doing ok too , i shall be sending lots of strong lining vibes to you for Wednesday   

Nibbles , Emily , MG and Choccycake hope your all ok    

As for me i'm a little calmer today ( though still   - just calmer   ) I've had a nice day and my DH has spoilt me rotton  
Have been out with my mum , which has broken the day up a bit , we went to a garden centre where i got a stone planter and a stone Buddest monk for our garden with some money which had been given me . Bought some non alcoholic beer for tonight and intend to send out for a pizza   Not quite my normal type of party , but i'm looking forward to it  

Love n hugs
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

OMG! Congrats Lesley - im sooo pleased for you. Like the other girls say - please let us know when you hear back about your bloods. How exciting! Those   you'd have thought they'd have been a little more decisive, but if its there, its there - no messin'  

     

Nicky - Im sooo glad your lining scan was good news - 9mm is really thick isnt it?! Perfect for those lovely little embies. Wishing lots of luck hun for Thurs.

     

Sopical - good news for you too - all this good news is really making me smile! If anyone could see me know they'd think i was a loon  

Freespirit - hope you are OK too - you are a lovely housekeeper of where everyone is at - dont know what we'd do without you. 

 to everyone else - hope you are all doing OK?

Lots o love

 

Sparkles


----------



## emily6 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I'm with freespirit with regards Lesley setting a trend, I'm getting a warm fuzzy feeling  .

After hearing success rates have gone to an all time high in UK for frozen cycles in the last 6 months, its just got to be a good week!  .

Still have slight pressure, AF pains on and off and boob like old tea bags  .

Hows about everyone else?

I want to see lots more    , that an order!!
      

Love and special wishes to all
Emilyx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

My levels have come back at 86 is this ok  Am still feeling really afy and am still spotting.  Have to go back for another bt on Wed.  I so hope they hang on in there and my levels keep increasing.    

Freespirit - glad you are enjoying your birthday.  Pizza - yummmmm  

emily - boobs like old tea bags  

Nikki - Make sure you get your house work done before et so you can put your feet up  

Sopical - Great news about your lining - good luck for wed and fingers crossed et on Sat  

Sparkles, Christina, Shaz, thanks ladies 

Love a very nervous lesley x


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Lesley

Congratulations honey - 86 is a good level - they are happy with anything over 50.

YOU ARE PREGNANT HONEY

I am so chuffed for you

love
Helen
xxx


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Heyyyyyyyy Lesley. I can breath again! congratulations on your  . Its official. Well done. Its so inspiring to see success. I hope the next 36 weeks fly by! I was wondering what (if anything) you have had done about your immune issues?

 to Freespirit   (even if it alcohol free)  hoping you ll be drunk with happiness soon!

Sopical X


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi 

Sopical - Glad you can breath again - you do make me chuckle    My cytotoxicity came back slightly raised so I have been taking steroids and clexane to help with implantation. 

Helen - Thanks so much lovely    Are you going to have a 6 week scan?

Lesley x


----------



## mg79 (Feb 22, 2005)

Congratulations!! I am so happy for you. It must have been a stressful day so make sure you take it easy tonight.

      ​


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

YAY Bezagirl , your gonna be a mummy  
     
thats fantastic sweetheart , you must be on   I hope your setting a trend for us


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

[quote author=freespirit. ]

Noodle on Buserilin and progynova ET Thursday 22nd February

Sara M   On buseralin and progynova ET Thursday 22nd February

Shabba Started Buseralin on Saturday 3rd February, baseline scan 26th February

Sparkies On synarel and progynova Lining scan on Fri 23rd Feb, hopefully ET on Mon 26th

Sopical DR on buseralin , next scan Wednesday 21st February

Georgia Waiting to start in March

sparklequeen af arrived start injections 28th Feb

sarah31everhopeful   Waiting for AF

Keltin Start Buserelin 17 Feb, first scan 6 March

christinahagan ET 28th Feb

Maia  ET 20th February

Ladies in waiting (& beyond)

Radnorgirl    

Shaz    

Bezagirl    

Nibbles      Test 21st Feb 

Freespirit     Test 22nd Feb 

emily6       Test 23rd Feb 

Mg79     Test 27th February 

Choccycake     Test _____ 

    
      ​
[/quote]


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Maia
Good Luck 
For ET today
      ​


----------



## emily6 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Freespirit,

How are you feeling? not long to go, keeping everything crossed for you              

Loads of love and dreams come ture,
Emily


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Morning emily , 
I got from positive to scared to plain ol nurotic 
My (.)(.)'s are still achy and quite full , but depending on my mood thats either a positive sign or its the cyclogest and progynova  I keep getting a few aches down below , but have done on and off since ET , not sure wether there getting worse now or i'm getting more parinoid  I'm now an official knicker checker - please god let this work   
How are you


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies
Sorry I've been away for so long, but OMG, what has been happening !!!!
Great news Lesley   I am so so happy for you, its been long awaited and well deserved    

I have been reading up on your posts, and will promise to post personals either tonight or tomorrow. The lurgy is beginning to leave me now !!   So i feel a bit more human than i have done for the last week  

I've got good feelings about this thread, so lets keep up the BFP's everyone, its about time we had some good luck  

Take care
Sharon xxx


----------



## emily6 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Free,

Hope your knicker check went well, using up a ton of loo roll I bet.  

Well I'm still getting af pains on and off it driving me   had back ache for the last week, (.) (.) feel a little fuller (i think) the last day or two, but that could be due to the poor things been squeezed to bits over the last week.  

After reading lots posts over the weeks, I think nobody really knows until test day.  

Stay     loads more    .

As you have had frozen transfer before, do you feel any different this time? sorry I'm making you symptom check again   

Thinks of you 
Emilyx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Emily ,
I have done 2 FET's before but both were natural . This is the first medicated FET i have done , it is also the first time i have used progynova . I have used cyclogest before , but not cyclogest and progynova . My (.)(.)'s really do ache and thats the only symptom i seem to have - apart from the down below twinges .



emily6 said:


> After reading lots posts over the weeks, I think nobody really knows until test day.


Hunni you are sooooooooooo right


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girls,

How is everyone today then? I have been just chilling out mainly & doing a bit of light housework  may tackle the ironing later 

*LESLEY ~ How you feeling about things hunni? Are you still in shock*

_*FREE ~ Ooooh hunni not long for you now, I will be keeping everything crossed for you! Well not everything crossed on your testing day as I will need my legs un~crossed for the transfer*_          

*MAIA ~ I hope ET went well for you today, so now you join the 2ww'ers, lots of luck to you hunni *       

*HEY SHABBA ~ Good to see you posting again, I do hope you got rid of that nasty flu bug?? Hows the stabbing going?*  

*NIBBLES ~ Just wanted to wish you lots of luck for testing tomorrow hunni, we will all be thinking of you*        

*SOPICAL ~ Good luck with your scan tomorrow, hope it goes well for you hunni*  xx       

*SPARKIES ~ Hows the pill popping & sniffing going hun? Not long til you have your lining scan? xx*       

CHOCCY, MG & EMILY ~ Hope your all not going too mad on your 2ww's, lots of luck to you all xx          

*SARA M ~ Oooooh hunni, looks like we will be having our transfer's done the same day  How bizarre, hopefully a good omen*        

*CHRISTINA ~ Hello sweetie, hows things with you? Is you tx all going well so far? Have you been for your lining scan yet?* xx       

A BIG HELLO TO GEORGIA, SPARKLEQUEEN, SARAH31, & KELTIN     I hope you are all ok?

Well thats me done, phew.......... what a long old list 
I will catch up with you all later, i feel worn out now  

Lots of love nicky xxxxx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Maia - I am so sorry I didn't wish you luck for todays ET.  I hope it went really smoothly.  Good luck for the 2ww.

Freespirit - Thanks for updating the list - feels so weird having my name up with a BFP next to it    Not long for you now           Knicker checking is horrible isn't it.  On the Lister thread someone came up with a fertility pack idea with consists of white knickers, white loo roll and a torch for the middle of the night (not to be sold separately )  I so hope you get your such longed for BFP     

Nikki - Ironing mmmmmmmmmmm not a nice job, don't envy you there - do something nice.  I bet you are really excited about ET, how many frosties do you have?

Emily - I totally agree - I really thought it hadn't worked for us, infact I spent everynight crying last week and needing lots of cuddles from DH as I felt so strongly that it hadn't worked - how wrong was I.  Everyone's symptoms are so different, hang on in there only few more days     

Nibbles - Good luck for testing tomorrow, tons and tons of        coming your way.

Sharon - Thanks lovely, I hope you are feeling better now.   only 5 more sleeps until baseline scan.   

Sopical - Good luck for your scan tomorrow.  I see from your signature you have immune issues too.  Will this be the first time you will have the steroids and heparin?

Choccy - Been reading your 2ww diary.  Stay    

Christina - How are you doing - I think your prayer really helped thank you   
Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing ok.

Thanks again everyone for your support, no real change symptom wise still very small amount of blood when I wipe sorry tmi and still have lower abdo twinges.  I will let you know how I get on with my bloods tomorrow.        I had the day off today so I have stayed in bed most of the day as I didn't sleep a wink last night    still in my pj's as I write.  

Love Lesley x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Bezagirl said:


> On the Lister thread someone came up with a fertility pack idea with consists of white knickers, white loo roll and a torch for the middle of the night (not to be sold separately )


    Great idea - though i do follow the school of thought which is in favor of sedation for the 2ww 

*Nibbles* , I left a message on the symptoms thread , and i'm still gonna say    for testing tomorrow hunni 

Sopical , hope your scan goes well tomorrow hun


----------



## emily6 (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks Noodle for the    
Driving myself  mad at mo, seem to have had af pains since et, 

Will be thinking of you on Thursday and sending loads of        right back at you.

Freespirit, hope the knicker checking slowed down and your still feeling    .  I think I'm going to have to buy some stronger elastic, far to much movement for them!!!

Load of love and wishes to all xx


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi noodle = tx is going fine  at the moment just waitng for my frosties to come back to me now ^B   . i dont have an other lining scan , my clinic dont do that !   so am in on the 28th fot et 

shabba = how u gettin on with you tx ? r u still having mood swings  

freesprit = that made me laugh when u said about being a knicker checker   am the worse person in the world for that   goodluck for thursday hope u get your   

emily = how u doing ? goodluck for friday will say a little pray for you   

bezagirl = bet your walking around with a big grin on your face  am so happy for you , an sure your bloods will be finr tomrow  

nibbles = goodluck for tomrow sending you lots if baby dust   

and to all the other girls on tx take care ch xx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hiya girls,

Just popped in for a bit of cheering up really, Had a really bad couple of days   & just found out today that my wonderful Nan may have cancer of the liver    I have been so tearful this afternoon & i'm also worried that my embies will not survive the thaw tomorrow   Someone cheer me up, I feel so down right now    

nicky xxx


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Poor Noodle, awwww thats a bit of a nasty ole day your having. I hope you Nan is OK. Life really sucks sometimes, but there is lots of hope with cancer TX nowdays.

I'm sure your little snow babies will be just fine, you have a 70% chance they will defrost, thats bloody good odds Noodle!  I know its difficult not to worry, but unfortunately i don t think we have any choice!! This Whole IVF merrygoround is a big worry till we get that baby in ours arms! You are one step closer to that dream. One day at a time.    

Hope you try to have a good sleep, you need all your strength in preparation for the worrying tomorrow! 

Sopical X


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Nicky

Im sure by the time you'll read this you will be waking up after a nights sleep and feeling a little bit better (amazing what a sleep can do!).
Hope you ARE feeling better - sorry to hear about your Nan, hun. Hug.
Fingers crossed for your snow babies - as you know, we're at the same clinic having the same treatment so i think of you often. I'll be strong for you if you promise to help me out when its my turn (not long now). You havent said how many you have - im sure it will be fine hun.
Also, i know you are mummy to an angel, but at least you know you can get pregnant and there is no reason why this shouldnt work for you.
Please try and be positive.
Just think, this time next year you'll have a bundle or two of joy! (PMA)
Lots of love and luck to you and i hope you cheer up soon.
I am a strong beleiver in fate and know that what will be, will be.
Please be strong. Not long now!

Take care

Sparkles x


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi All,

I got a BFN this morning, as expected.

Good luck to you all  

xx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Nibbles,
Just wanted to say how sorry i am. 
Not much more i can say to make it any easier , but am sending you a big big  
Its the worse feeling in the world, and nothing will take away the pain better than time
Take care
Sharon


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Nibbles , 
Sweetheart i am so so sorry   
Wishing you and DH strength to get through this ........
love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Just wanted to send nibbles a big hug, so sorry,it didn't work out.
Take care
choccy x x x 
ps
to everyone else a hug too - think we need it sometimes x x x


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks girls   we just feel a bit bewildered at the moment because I respond well to stimulation, get good quality eggs (only perhaps not quite as many as we would like, usually 5-, have a 95-100% fertilisation rate, always get top class embryos, always get something for the freezer... 

And every time I start to feel pg symptoms that you can't ignore like absolutely huge boobs, starting around day 8, and then it all goes away...
Except for the first time when we did test positive but then I miscarried a couple of weeks later.

WHY DOESN'T IT WORK


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Awwwwww Nibbles. What a nightmare  . I understand what you mean about the whole thing going well until the most important bit! We were/are the same. I ve now been tested for immune issues. I wonder if you have? I apparently have high NK levels and my body rejects the embyos! Toxic uterus, nice huh! But there is stuff they can do to lower these levels. so i was just wondering (looking at your profile) would it be worth you having some investigations? Don t mean to butt in with more stuff for you to think about, but you never know!

I know there are no words to really help at the moment, but we re all here for you and thinking of you. 

Sopical X


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hiya girls,

just a quick post from me to say all 3 embies survived the thaw (woohoo) !!!! & all in tack too....

Nibbles ~ I'm so sorry to hear your sad news hunni (((hugs)))

Sparkles ~ Thanks honey for your lovely message, i will be back later to chat, i gotta dash now, going to hospital to see my nan xxx

hi to everyone i will be back later
nicky xxxxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

[quote author=freespirit. ]

Noodle ET Thursday 22nd February

Sara M   ET Thursday 22nd February

Shabba Started Buseralin on Saturday 3rd February, baseline scan 26th February

Sparkies On synarel and progynova Lining scan on Fri 23rd Feb, hopefully ET on Mon 26th

Sopical DR on buseralin , next scan Wednesday 21st February

Georgia Waiting to start in March

sparklequeen af arrived start injections 28th Feb

sarah31everhopeful   Waiting for AF

Keltin Start Buserelin 17 Feb, first scan 6 March

christinahagan ET 28th Feb

Maia  ET 20th February

Ladies in waiting (& beyond)

Radnorgirl    

Shaz    

Bezagirl    

Nibbles    

Freespirit     Test 22nd Feb 

emily6       Test 23rd Feb 

Mg79     Test 27th February 

Choccycake     Test _____ 

    
      ​
[/quote]


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

a couple of days off this site and my god soo much happens,

First of all   Bezagirl, you must be over the moon, enjoy!

Many belated birthday wishes Freespirit and lots of   for testing tomorrow, thinking of you and hoping for the best news!

Emily sticky vibes and   for testing Friday.

Nibblesso sorry hunny on your news, it's just so unfair. You are in my thoughts and i wish you all the very best and strength for the future.

Noodles thats fantastic news on your 3 snow babies. A step closer to end goal now, good luck for your 2 week wait. Sorry to hear about your Nan, will add to my prayers.

Well as for me still sniffing and pill popping. Starting to feel really anxious about defrosting on Monday, a feeling you can all empathise with... and to top it all just had a moan at d/h over the phone as he informed me although he booked Monday off as holiday he is being sent to South of France Monday night..  he cant help it but I still feel really angry and worried if it's bad news with defrosting on Monday I'm going to be on own again.. He was away last time when we got BFN and that made it harder... ahhh these bl**dy hormones  Oh well I think us ladies on this site are made of strong stuff with all the hurdles we overcome so feel what ever happens I'll get on with it 

Hope every one else is OK with sniffing, stabbing, pill popping, e/t and 2ww, lots of     to all
love Sparkies xx


----------



## emily6 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi,

Noodles what fab news hope you and your little ones have a good night sending load of    your way.

Nibbles, lifes a s***, what else can I say, so sorry 

Christina, a prayer is much appreaciated, feeling neg at the moment, still got bad back  and af pains.

Sparkies thanks for   hope its all going well and looking after yourself      aent your way

Well Freespirit, the time has come, how you feeling?(stupid question, sorry  ) tomorrow I will be looking for your   ,  sending load of     your way, thinking of you  .

Good luck to everyone, remember   

Love,
Emilyx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Nikki - Its no wonder you are feeling so up and down, what a emotionally draining few days you have had    Fantastic news about your lovely embies.  So sorry to hear you Nan isn't well    Good luck for ET tomorrow   

Freespirit - Sooooooo much love and luck for your testing tomorrow                     How are you feeling?

Nibbles - I am so sorry to hear it hasn't worked out for you.  I too have had loads of tx including 6 med IUI and not one of them made me pg, so like Sopical I had some immune tests done.  I know they are controversial but I think anything is worth a go in this game.  So feel for you  

Sparkies - Your embies will be fine I'm sure  

Choccy - I agree we do need some cuddles         - never can get enough   When do you test we don't have a date for you?

Christina - Not long to go now, glad you are doing well on the tx   

Emily - Not much longer now       

Sara - Good luck for ET tomorrow    

Hi to everyone else

I'm feeling quite tearful today as still bleeding, level are now 166, which is ok but have to go back for another bt on Friday.  

Love and     to all 
Lesley x


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Big   to everyone.

 For Freespirit tomorrow. Fingers and everything crossed for you hunnie.       

Sparkies- try not too worry too much about the defrosting, save your anxieties for your 2ww!!  I'm sure all will be OK. Looks like we are still cycle buddies. i asked today when they think i ll be for ET and it looks like Monday too! OMG! I'm waiting for a call to tell me to start progesterone (or not!!  ) When did you start your progesterone? I had another scan today and my lining is doing well (9.5) so all s looking OK.

Lesley- how you doing? hope your feeling good today! It will be the first time for me on hep and dextamethasone so I'm quite excited. I think i ll be having an IVIG on ET too, which i hope will help a bit more!!

Smile and be happy!  We have a nail biting week ahead with all thats going on here at the moment!

Sopical X


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi nibbles am so sorry to hear you bad news , it stinks   it really tough i know sending you big hugs         

freesprit i have everything crossed for you tomrow i will say a lttle pray for u tonight                

noodle great news about your embos , am sorry to hear of your nan , hope your ok


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi just a rant from me. My clinic have just phoned to tell me not to start the progesterone tonight. i have to go again on Fri for more estrogen bloods. i m worried that my levels are not high enough as they said earlier i would start the prog tonight if all was OK. Do you think this cycle could get abandoned? I ve never done the med cycle before so i was wondering if my estrogen will keep rising as long as i keep taking the hrt? surely the uterus lining can only last so long? Any ideas?

Sopical X


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi sparkies thanks for replying to my prob about my pains , my pains have gone  alot better now just the odd cramping , how r yours now ? when do u have et ?


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Just wanted to wish you the best of luck to you Freespirit for testing tomorrow.


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Sopical - I think all clinics seem to do things so differently - which isn't always helpful.  Are you still sniffing?  I was told to stop sniffing and to start taking my cylogest, it was about 5 days before et as I had blasts.  I think it depends on what stage your embies are at.  How old are you embies? 

Try not to worry as you are in good hands, it's best to be guided by them.  Sorry you are feeling so   big   to you  
Lesley x


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi bezagirl hope your feelon a bit better  your blood count is very good am sure the bleeding will be implantion , rember the is a lot going on down there   they are making them selves comfy    take care ch xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

Sopical  - I've been told i wont start the progesterone until 2 days before e/t, I don't get to have any bloods taken just a scan this Friday to measure thickness.. so hopefully start Saturday e/t Monday. It's amazing how different clinics are, just more for us to worry about  

Christine - my pains seem to have got a lot better too, just the odd twinge. Glad you're feeling better! Thanks for asking and hopefully e/t Monday, yippee  

Big hugs to all
Sparkies xx


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi sparkies     fot et on monday am only two days behind you so we will be on our 2ww together  god help us !


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Sorry not to have been back with personlas but I am so down at the moment.
Yesterday at work I had to deal with the worst ever serious incident in the whole of my teaching career, involving an 8 yr old boy. I was really shaken uo and then had to do Parents Evening until 9pm!!! During those interviews I was given a tough time, I was even asked wht the personal reason was, why I was off work in Nov!!!!!!! (felt like shouting out it was my m/c!!!!!!!!). I was very blunt with that parent i'm afraid.
Now I am worrying whether or not my embies will survive the thaw. I have to phone 9-9.30 tomorrow. I feel sick and depressed

Fingers crossed for Freespirit tomorrow, praying for me, you and Noodle tonight xxxx

Sara


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi sara m ,you have had a tough week , some people r unreal they dont relise how hard it us sometimes , i get it a lot at work as well and i work with men ! so say no more   try and not to worry about your little frosties tonight am sure they will thaw ok , they r tough little things, they have been thro so much alredy. goodluck and take care xx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening girls,

Sorry it just a quick post from me tonight  Just to say thanks for all you lovely messages, they were all very much appreciated 

*FREESPIRIT ~ Hey hunni, wishing you lots & lots of luck for testing tomorrow*       

*SARA M ~ Good luck with your embies tomorrow? I hope it all goes ok for you hunni xx*       

I'm feeling really tired tonight, both myself & my mum have been up the hospital all day with my nan, they have now booked her in on one of the wards & are doing various tests to see if they can give us more answers!!! We will hopefully know more tomorrow

Anyway I will catch up with you all soon, sorry for the short post tonight but my heads all over the place, lots of love to you all

nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

[quote author=freespirit. ]

Noodle ET Thursday 22nd February

Sara M   ET Thursday 22nd February

Shabba Started Buseralin on Saturday 3rd February, baseline scan 26th February

Sparkies On synarel and progynova Lining scan on Fri 23rd Feb, hopefully ET on Mon 26th

Sopical DR on buseralin , next scan Wednesday 21st February

Georgia Waiting to start in March

sparklequeen af arrived start injections 28th Feb

sarah31everhopeful   Waiting for AF

Keltin Start Buserelin 17 Feb, first scan 6 March

christinahagan ET 28th Feb

Maia  ET 20th February

Ladies in waiting (& beyond)

Radnorgirl    

Shaz    

Bezagirl    

Nibbles    

Freespirit   

emily6       Test 23rd Feb 

Mg79     Test 27th February 

Choccycake     Test _____ 

    
      ​
[/quote]


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

We got another     - totally gutted


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Freespirit - I am so sorry, I really am gutted for you    There are no words that I can say to make it easier.  Sending you many   and thinking of you.  I am so sad  really had a good feeling about this one
Much love 
Lesley x


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

Freespirit, so sorry hunny, BIG   for you and d/h. feel totally gutted for you  
Love and strength to you,
Sparkies xxxx


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

freesprit am really gutted 4 u both sending you a big hug   there r no words to say how bad all this tx is just gutted for you take care xxxxx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Freespirit,so sorry nothing I can say just sending   thinking of you and DH. 

Shaz xxx


----------



## emily6 (Oct 17, 2006)

Freespirit,

So sorry sweetheart.

Thinking of you at this difficult time  

Love Emilyx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Freespirit I am so sorry honey I was so hoping that this was going to be your moment    

Life is sh*t sometimes isn't it


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Im really sorry to hear your news Freespirit. 

I hope you can start to be strong soon, and i also hope that the support you have on here helps make the time easier for you.
You know we are all there for you if you need us.
Thinking of you.
Lots of love
Sparkles x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Wanted to wish you loads of luck Nicky for your ET today.

Let us know how you get on.

Hope you hear some hopeful news about your nan too hun.

Take care

Speakles x x x x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Morning girls,

Just popped in quickly before I head off to the clinic.....

FREE ~ Awwww hunni, i'm so sorry it wasn't better news for you   sending you a huge    Take care of yourself hunni xxxx

right i'll be back later sometime to update you on everything
love nicky xxxxxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

ooooh i replied to you on the other thread wishing you well, but you got there first!!!
Hope it goes really well hun. Looking forward to hearing all about it.
Sparkles x


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh noooooooo, so sorry to read about your BFN Freespirit!  TUT, i know no words can change the outcome, but i feel really gutted for you today. big   Go and get that bottle cold wine out of the fridge and have a good wallow. It ll make you feel better . I m left looking at this post and just shaking my head. 

Noodle-thinking of you too hunnie. Hope all goes well and you snuggle your lil snow babies in nice and tight!  

Big   to everyone

Sopical X


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Freespirit - I don't know what to say so i'll just send you a big hug  
Thinking of you
Choccy x x x


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Freespirit

So sorry to hear your news. Please try to stay strong. Sending you a big hug 
!!
Nicky - Hope your ET went well today. Here's to the dreaded  

I am feeling really low tonight.
I have had ET and have 1 good 4 cell embryo on board but all 5 had to be thawed out to get that one so in effect this is my last go. I wasn't expecting that. I am not ready to accept that. I know I should feel very fortunate (and I do!) that I already have my son but wanted him to have a sibling.

I know I sound negative as this may work but the dream I had started off with all 5 being thawed and then the cycle ending in a  

Sorry to wallow in self pity but I feel really fed up and am having niggling pains as alot of pressure was used in order to find my womb!!!

My test date is 11th March

Back later

Sara


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I hope you are all doing ok, with all the horrible stuff happening at the minute.

Fresspirit I am so sorry to hear your news, just wanted you to know that i'm thinking about you, sending a big  to try to make you feel better

Noodle Hey Nicki, hope et went well, and that your nan is doing ok, you deserve a big  too

Sara I'm so sorry the thaw didnt go well for you, but the embie thats nuzzling inside you now sounds like a good one, and it only takes one to make the miracle. Just try to relax and think   thoughts, i'm keeping everything crossed for you.

Sparkies  for your scan tomorrow, lets hope its nice and thick and ready for your little frosties x

Sopical Loads of   for your bloods tomorrow, i hope your levels are just right so you can start the prog x

Sparklequeen I bet you cant wait to start those jabs  i had itchy feet waiting, but now i just wish i had finished them 

Christinahagen Not long till et -  everything crossed for you hun x

Nibbles I'm so sorry to hear your news, like you said life can be s*it, but it doesnt take away the hurt 

Emily6 I'll be sending you lots of   for you testing tomorrow, good luck

Choccycake I hope the 2ww isnt sending you  and your resting.

If Ive missed you or got info wrong, i'm really sorry, i feel like i havent posted for ages and so much has happened, good and bad.
I have been popping in and reading posts, but have been feeling really rough, so not stayed on long enough to post.
Anyway, jabs are getting better, back to hosptial on Mon for baseline scan, so everything crossed that every hormone in my body has now left me (it feels like they have anyway   ) I'm fine one minute and then i through a big paddy, the poor men at work are tip toeing around me now 

Take care
I will catch up with you all soon
Sharon


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Just popped in to say my ET went quite well, I had an 8 cell & 4 cell transfered, which I was quite pleased about!!!

Sara M ~ Good luck for your 2ww hunni & hey it only takes one        

I will catch up with you all a bit later, my test date is 8th March  

lots of love to everyone
nicky xxxxxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

wishing you looooooooads of luck hun

Hope you are resting!

X


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Huge  for everyone

Freespirit - I know I said this morning but am so sorry, feel so sad for you.  Hope you are ok  

Sharon - Was wondering where you were   Bloody hormones  .  Hope things settle soon.  Only a few more sleeps until your scan 

Sara - Sorry things didn't go as well as you had hoped.  But as the other girls say it only takes one so try to stay positive.     

Nicki - Wonderful news about your embies being on board.  Now rest up and get DH to run around after you.  Good luck for the 2ww. Hope your Nan is ok  

Sopical - Hope your bloods goes well tomorrow  

Sparkies - Good luck for scan tomorrow

Emily - How are you?  So much Love and luck coming your way for testing tomorrow.         Will be tuning in tomorrow to find out how you have got on  

Mary - How are you, haven't seen you around for a few days.  Hope all is ok and those embies are snuggling in nicely  

Hi to everyone else

Love Lesley x


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi bezagirl how things going 4 you ,how r u feelin  xx

emily all the best for tomrow fingers crossed for   xx

freesprit hope your doing ok am thinking of you   

sarah dont be worring about only havin one , thats all it takes am sure you will be fine  

noodle well done today hope they settle in nice and comfy  

and a big hi   to everyone else hope you r all ok xx


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi sopical thanks for replying to my post on my aching legs , it s weird isnt it   mine feel a lttle better today so hopefully ill have a good night sleep . mine are all jumpie of a night and i havent been sleeping well   take care o when is et xx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Christina - I'm good thanks, just a tad nervous about tomorrows blood test though  

How are you doing.  Jumpy legs don't sound too good.  I can empathise about not sleeping too well - I'm a bit of a zombie at the mo  
A week tomorrow for et - are you excited?

Love Lesley x


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi bezagirl hope your bloods go okmtomrow am sure you will , am ok am really excited about et on wed ,ive had a really bad day in work   my so called buisness partner had been helping herselfto the takings ! am gutted its really left me in a bad situation  ive got no staff for next week to cover me


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Christina. No probs. I thought it was just me! I should nt think the anxiety helps the situation much either! I don t know when my et will be. Im for more oestrogen bloods tomorrow so im hoping they say to start progesterone then, if they do, im told it should be 5 days after that. I would guess it to be wed too!! Im a bit worried that they will abandon my cycle though! 

Not sure i like the sound of your business partner very much!  you could do without that to worry about right now!

Fingers crossed for your bloods tomorrow too Lesley.  At what stage do you think us IVF ers can get excited and feel safe in pregnancy? Its not fair is it? It seems one anxiety follows another. I guess thats the nature of the game. Its a wonder that the human race continues quite frankly! 

I know its been said a million times but we only want a baby, why is it so bloody difficult!  Rant over 

Noodle-   Thinking of you and hope your taking it nice and easy.

Shabba- thanks for your kind words. It sounds like fun having the men creeping around you!!  Long may it last! Hope your hormones have gone awol and your able to start on the  road!

Sopical X


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone - I'm an early bird  

Emily - Good luck for this mornings test       

Christina -    to your business partner for taking money - that's just terrible.  Have you talked to her about it?  Not what you need right now   What do you do?  Can you sit down at work?  I really feel for you, you must be in termoil  

Sopical - Why do you think they will abandon your cycle?  I'm sure your bloods will be fine today - good luck.  In this game I think you have to take one day at a time.  Roll on next week so you can be reunited with your lovely embies.  I'm just taking each day at a time at the mo and each day is a bonus - if you know what I mean.  Keep your chin up, I know its hard 

Hi to everyone else
Love Lesley


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi bezagirl she has denied it all but i have video eviedence , dont know where i stand legally with it all , i havent sleeot a wink , i have simeone to cover for me now thats one good thing as i stand up all day am a gents barber . just need all this now feel really stressed


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi do u mind if i join u all? 
I have just had a neg icsi cycle and iam starting fet in a few weeks. Iam on the pill at the mo and i got to ring clinic on the 1st day of my cycle so i can have a scan and to start tablets. I have 8   waiting for me so i cant wait to get started cant believe iam starting so soon after my negative cycle.  it'll be nice to get to know u all!!
Jenna xx


----------



## emily6 (Oct 17, 2006)

for me  x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Really sorry to hear that Emily.

Please try and keep strong.

    


    

Big hugs

Sparkles x x x x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Emily ~ So sorry hunni  

xxxxx    xxxxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Emily, I'm so sorry hunni


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

Emily-  I'm so sorry hunny, no words can heal your hurt, life is just so bl**dy unfair. love and strength to you and d/h  

Welcome Jena  

Sara     lots of luck for your 2ww

sophical hope blood test went OK today and you're on for e/t Wednesday  

noodle   on your embies   for your 2ww

I went for my scan this morning and my lining is 9.7mm so chuffed that's another hurdle overcome! e/t for me on Monday at 11am, please god let our 2 little snow babies wake up.. I'm soo anxious

Big   to everyone I've not mentioned and hope all ok, love and best wishes
Sparkies xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Emily , 
I am so so sorry to hear of your result  - it hurts , i know that only too well    
Take care of yourfelf sweetheart 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Emily - I was so hoping it would be a different result for you.  Am so very sorry   Thinking of you and sending you a huge cuddle  
Love Lesley x


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Emily
So sorry, can't think of anything else to say other than we've all been there and its awful, you know where we are if you need us.
Take extra care.
Love choccy x x x


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

emily am so sorry about your sad news , take care   xxxxx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Morning 

Christina - I can't believe you are having such a tough time with your partner   fancy her denying it when you have it all on tape.  You have to try and think of you now and I know it must be very hard but I am sure there will be plenty of time to tackle her in the future.  I am so pleased you have someone to cover for you now so you can put your feet up after et.  Best of luck sweetie  

Sparkies - Fantastic news on you lining - good luck for et on Monday.  They are in safe hands so try not to worry (easier said than done, I know)

Jenna - Hi and welcome.  Good luck with your tx

Freespirit and Emily - Hug   thinking of you  

Hi to everyone else, Love Lesley x


----------



## emily6 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi,

Just wanted to say a big thankyou for all your kind words.  Still feeling lost and   .

Still waiting for af to show her ugly head, last time it was next morning.  Dose anyone have an idea how soon it should be? I'd like to think the test was wrong but I know thats not the case.

I want to see load more    on this site.

Loads of love and   to all on 2ww.

Emilyx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Emily sorry to hear   with me this time round had bad spotting nite of test red then nothing for 4 days when AF started with full force. i think the body needs more time to adjust after each TX especially after MED.Thinking of you and DH 

Shaz xx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi emily - I know how sad you must feel right now - give yourself some time  .  Each time I have had tx my AF turned up different times.  Sometime the Cyclogest can delay it a bit.  Its so cruel that AF seems to play tricks on us sometimes.  
Love Lesley x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Emily,
With mine i had a bfp on pee stick and bfn on blood test (same day aswell!!) They put it down to a chemical pg - doesnt make it any easier though.  

It took about 4 days for af to arrive, and i know what you mean about the test being wrong, its in all our heads that when af arrives it means a neg cycle so when it doesnt theres always still that bit of hope in the back of our minds  
I really do feel for you an like choccy said, we have been through it so we understand the need to rant and we are all hear to let you do that.

Take care
Sharon x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girls,

How are we all today? All enjoying the weekend?

Emily~ Awww hunni, i'm so sorry your still feeling   & lost, I know how you are feeling, but it will get better  
Af should arrive within a few days of stopping medication, thats what they told me last cycle! If not then I was told to re~test!
Hope you start to feel better soon sweetheart  

Hello to everyone else
love nicky xxxxxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hiya Nicki
I hope you are resting   
I've just popped on before I go to pub to watch the rugby   
Thought i'd have a couple of vino's before starting progynova on Mon (well hopefully if lining is ready)

I'll have a drink for you

Sharon x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hiya sharon,

Have been resting a little, thing is I get bored so easily  
I had a fellow FF round today (kyla) & my cousin, so we were all sitting having a good old natter about things, it was really nice!!

I'm up the hospital later to go see my nan, see how she's doing  

Yeah you have a few voddies for me sweetie   Have a good evening, chat to you soon

love nicky xxxx


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi all

Everyone ok?

I feel ok apart from a little ache in my back and a few niggles  
I hate waiting around and the 11th March seems so far away 

I feel hemmed in today as I have been good and rested but I am soooo bored and my little boy has  been particluarly hard work (DH is out at footie!!!!).
Looking forward to a nice Indian tonight

Bcak later

Sara


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Everyone  

Hoping you can help.Im losing my hair   not just a few extra strands here and there,coming out by the handful.Has anyone had this with Progy thats all I can put it down to.never happened with last 5 TX but was on the drugs a bit longer this time.Had friends say I lost my hair when I was PG   which Im not. Please help 

Baldy Shaz xx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Morning everyone

Shaz - Sorry I don't know about hair falling out and progy, I know some people can get it when they are stressed - I hope it stops soon.  How are you and have you had your review?  

Nicki - I hate sitting around waiting for time to pass - its sooooooooo boring.  Hope your trip to the hospital to see your Nan went well.  

Sara - Your little boy sounds so full of beans.  Hope your Indian was yumm  

Sharon - Vino - yummmmmmmmmm, I can't remember the last time I had a drink.  Hope you enjoyed the Rugby - I'm so out of touch I don't even know who won.

Emily - Hope you are ok  

Hi to everyone else - Do you mind if I stick around to see how you all get on?
Love Lesley x


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi gang  

I'm an early bird today! not sleeping too well at mo, be glad when tomorrow is over, trying to stay   but it's hard..

Shaz - can't say that I've had any hair loss on my tx, sounds baffling   but every tx does seem to throw up different symptoms... loads of help I know   

Sara - glad you feel a little better, hang on in there!   Indian sounded lovely!!! I made a lovely healthy cottage pie and veg and then pigged out on cake, loads of cake.. 

Bezagirl - hi, how are you getting on?

love and best wishes to all
Sparkies xxxx


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi bezagirl , how did your bloods go ? am so stressed out at the mo with all this crap in work , am really worried with it , she said was goig to get legal advice on me !   cheeky cow . am trying not to let it get to me but its really hard . i start my cyglozest today so not long now   xx


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi sparkies , how r u ? r u havin et tomrow , mine is on wed carnt wait now , but having loads of trouble with work   at the mo , so, am really stressed out    xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Christine,
Yes I'm on for et tomorrow, cant wait to hear them say they've thawed OK!! 
With all the stress we are under with tx i cant believe whats happening to you at work!! I should imagine your business partner doesn't have a leg to stand on legally with you having evidence on her     It's a shame when friendships end up this way, what a horrible thing for her to do    Glad to hear you've managed to get cover for next week, so hopefully being away from work you can  concentrate on you!!!!   

Sparkies xxxx


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

thanks sparkies i know i have to just get on with things now and start thinkin about my self , my dh has to go away today aswell and wont be bk fir et on wed so am really fed up   but still life goes on , so hopefully it will all be ok , if your sticking around do u fancy  a chat in the chat room ? let me know bye 4 now xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

christine, see you in the chat room...


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi ladies 

Sparkies - Good luck for ET tomorrow - I have a good feeling about your embies.  I know how worried you must feel - you just want to know that all is ok.  Only one more sleep until you are reunited.  

Christina - I think you should tell us where you work and we will all come round and give her a piece of our mind    I agree with Sparkies you have evidence so she wont have leg to stand on.  Awwww I'm so angry she is giving you such a hard time.  Sorry that your DH is away too.  Have you got anyone else to go with you?

As for me well my bloods came back a whooping 379 so they had over doubled.  My scan is booked for the 8th of March.  I am still bleeding and even had some bright red last night   so am still in a bit of a fluster, anyway fingers crossed all will be ok.  

Love Lesley x


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

Lesley, wow good news on your blood results, hope the bleeding stops asap!!     keep on resting up as much as possible.


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Lesley  Wow on the levels, great news, but keep rested and banish that blood   (by the way England got beat by Ireland, and Scotland got beat by Italy - DP was not a happy chappy  )

Sparkies Loads of   and a couple of   for et tomorrow xxx

Christine What a horrible time for you  you know where we are if you need us, just say the word and we'll be round there in a shot .............  

Sara I havent had an Indian for ages, what did you have  sorry i love to talk about food and what people had for dinner  hope your lovely little boy isnt running you ragged 

Shaz I've never heard of hair falling out as a side effect, but you never know, i would get in touch with the clinic just to make sure and contact your gp - hope it stops hunni 

Noodle I hope your nan is ok, have you had any more test results yet ? Oh and i had a few voddies for you last night  very nice indeed 

Emily I hope you are feeling a bit better, and that af has arrived so you can close that chapter and start a new one, sending you lots of  , take care x

Choccy I hope you are resting and taking it easy x

To everyone else lots of   and i hope you are all ok.

I'm getting nervous about the baseline scan tomorrow, apart from the fact i immac'd my bikini line (not just for the scan  ) and seem to have left it on too long, lets just say i wont be needing a 'trim' for a while  
I hope everything is going along as it should, but as you know with every appt you are always scared that something isnt right 
I'll let you know tomorrow how it goes.
Hope you are all enjoying a nice quiet Sunday, i'm just about to put the dinner on and dp is watching football - thats what Sundays are for 
Take care
Sharon


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Sharon - I love talking about food too - Yum.  What ya having for dinner?  DH is going to cook a roast chicken and loads of parsnips as I can't ever get enough of them    You made me laugh about your bikini line, it's good to be presentable    Thanks for telling me who won - my DH isn't happy about it either - ho hum!  Good luck for your scan tomorrow.  I am sure everything will be fine lovely.  Sending you loads of            
Love Lesley x


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Mary - Not long now for you.  How are you doing?                      
Love Lesley x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hello my Luvvies,

How you all doing today? I can't believe I'm back to work tomorrow    & I really don't feel like going either 

I woke up feeling quite strange today, feeling a bit nauseaus, thirsty all the time & very very tired  Oh well maybe its my body saying its had enough  

_*LESLEY ~*_ Hows things with you hunni? When is your scan? xx

_*SHABBA ~*_ Hey hunni hows things with you? Lots & lots of luck for your baseline tomorrow, will be thinking of you        No more tests on Nan yet, maybe we will find more out tomorrow as most of the doctor's don't work the weekend!! xx

_*Choccy ~*_ How you doing sweetie? Hope the 2ww isn't driving you too mad Good luck for testing day, I have been looking at your diary.... There is only 3 of us doing diary's on that thread at the moment!       

_*FREE ~*_ Hope your ok hunni, thinking of you   xxx

_*SPARKIES ~*_ Just wanted to wish you lots of luck with ET tomorrow hunni        xxx

_*CHRISTINA ~*_ how you doing hunni? Try not to let work stress you out, I had all that last year with my Bi**h for a boss, I was sooooo stressed out it was unreal, just ignore them all if you can, you & this tx is more important xxx

_*EMILY ~*_ Hope your ok hunni? thinking of you    xxx

Hello to anyone else I have missed, love &  to you all

lots of love nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## mg79 (Feb 22, 2005)

Thank for thinking of me Lesley. Congratulations on your BFP! I haven't posted for awhile, but I have been checking in.

Freepspirit & Emily so sorry to hear about your news. 

Sparkies- Best of luck for tomorrow.

I can never keep up with this thread. I hope everyone else is doing well. 

I am so nervous about testing. I am dreading seeing a BFN! I am actually going to test tomorrow because DH won't be home on Tuesday morning. I don't think I'll sleep tonight. I do have tender ()(), AF like cramps, but nothing else. I am putting it down to the drugs. I hope I'm proven wrong tomorrow.

Speak soon,

Mary


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

*Awwwww Mary,* lots of luck for testing, hope you get a lovely supprise in the morning        we will be thinking of you xxxxxxx

nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Mary -           good luck for the morning, be checking into see how you get on.  Fingers crossed it will be a lovely BFP  

Nicki - Scan booked for the 8th March    Hope you get some answers about your Nan tomorrow.  Hope work is ok, try to take it easy if you can.

Love Lesley x


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi mary all the best for tomrow i will have everything crossed 4 you ,lets hope its a bfp for the liverpool ladies hey !        xxxxxxx


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Big  to everyone.

Lesley- fantastic news on your levels chick. I know the bleeding is a bit of a worry for you, but it does seem to be a very common occurance without any concequence in IVF. I am sooooooo excited for you. It is so inspiring to hear good news. Gives us all a lift! Thank you. 

Sparkies- thinking of you tomorrow. I m sure your lil snow babies can t wait to wake up and come home where they belong. Good luck.  

Shabba-good luck with your base line scan tomorow. Hope all is laying dormant ready for a good kicking of HRT! You made me lol with your trimming story!!! 

Noodle- sorry to hear your back to work, but at least you will have something else to concentrate on for a few seconds during the day! Best wishes for your Nan.

Mary-Good luck for the am hun. We ll all be willing you get the BFP you deserve in the morning. I find the most sensitive by miles is the superdrug own brand. Its meant to test at 50, but i know for a fact it can detect levels as low as 15. Trust me, i m an expert! 

Christina- sorry to hear your still getting probs at work and to top it all your dh won t be there for the et! I hope you have someone close to support you on Wed. Do you have to have your progesterone levels checked before or are you def for et wed? we might be 2ww buddies!

I had the call to start my progesterone, pos et wed. im back in the am for more bloods to check my levels. Phew, one more bridge crossed. I m getting quite excited now. Roll on the next few days! 

Sopical X


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Everyone
Just a quickie as at work - again    
Scan went well, and lining is 3mm, just waiting for blood results and if everything is ok I start porgynova on Sat.

Woooooooooo Hoooooooooooo its all going to plan - so far  

Take care
Will catch up later 
Sharon


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hello everyone,

How are we all today? I was trying so hard to update the list, but failed miserably    It all came out wrong.......
can anyone help me....................

nicky xxxxxx


----------



## mg79 (Feb 22, 2005)

Tested this morning and it was a  

Still in shock but over the moon.

I don't think I would have made it through the 2ww with out you girls.

Sending everyone lots of  

Mary


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Mary congratulations hunni         

I bet your on     

Love nicky xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Mary - Wow wow wow wow - congratulations.  You must be over the moon.  Lots of love
Lesley x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Mary - congratulations!!!

As Lesley says - wow wow wow!!!!! (times millions!)

Im soooooo pleased for you!!!

How proud you must have been when changing your ticker!!

I do hope i follow suit soon

Lots of love

Sparkles x x x x

PS Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Great News Mary woooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooooooo   

So happy for you hun xxx

Nicki, let me know what you need help with and i'll be more than happy to help x 

Sharon x


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Mary - congratulations, Oh My God! I bet your soooooooooo excited. Fantastic news. Heres  to a speedi next eight months ahead!

Sopical X


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Sharon,

wellI wanted to update the list, but when I tried to copy & paste the list it went all plain?? No pictures & no colours I'm really confused   do you know how to do it? Obviously with an updated version

nicky xxxxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Nicky
I think you just press the quote button next to the list post and it will put the whole lot in the message box, then its just a case of amending.
I'll try it and see if that works.
Sharon x

Sorry if i get anything wrong, just let me know and I'll amend.


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Nicki - How was work?

Sharon - Sorry forgot to say well done with your lining.  Have you heard about your bloods.

Mary - I'm still grinning as am so pleased for you.  

Love Lesley x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

freespirit. said:


> [quote author=freespirit. ]
> 
> Shabba Started Buseralin on Saturday 3rd February, baseline scan 26th February
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

I hope I did that right  
It took some doing   not too good with computers !!
If I have anything wrong please let me know and I'm very sorry
Sharon x


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi mary congratulations am soooooooooooooo happy for you , very well done!               
, 
sopical i dont have any other test i go straight in for et on wed i carnt wait now   we will be cycle buddies god help us  

bezagirl how u feelin now , hope your not gettin to stressed , how has your nan been  

and a big   to everyone else . xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi girls am a little bit worried , i feel like am gettin thrush ! and am havin et on wed   has anyone had this b4 , any advice would be great thanks xxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Christina,
Sorry cant help you with the thrush, give your clinic a call to see if its ok to use anything, hope it clears up by wed.

Well the drugs have been working their evil magic tonight, not only is my memory crap, but i actually forgot to do my injection !!!!!  
Unbelievable i know, i normally do it around 6.30 - 7.00, dp was late home from work tonight, he sat down to eat his lovingly prepared dinner and casually asked how the jab went - you should have seen my face when i realised i hadnt done it    so tonights jab was at 8.30, i know my memory is rubbish but that just takes the biscuit  

Roll on Sat when hopefully I start the progynova and maybe some of my brain cells will come back !!  

A very confused Sharon


----------



## Keltin (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi everyone

Hope you're all well.  Haven't been on here for a while.  Trying to keep busy so the time goes quicker, not quick enough though!!!!!

Just a quick question really if anyone can help me out.  I started injecting buserelin on Saturday 17 Feb and my nurse said I should start my period within the next couple of days but I haven't. Is this normal or do I need to phone them.  I am up for my baseline scan next Tuesday.

Love to you all.

Kelly


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Morning all

Christina - Sorry to hear you have horrible thrush, I would do as Sharon says and give your clinic a ring this morning.  It's Nicky's Nan you are thinking about lovely  

Kelly - I think your AF can arrive about 4/5 days after starting to D/R.  Good luck with your cycle.

Sharon - I'm surprised I can remember but the D/R just totally wipes my memory out.  It does come back.  Glad you have such a good DF to remind you  

Choccy - How are you doing?  Only 2 more sleeps                   

Must dash, have a good day.
Love Lesley x


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi girls,

Now on 2ww, going   all ready.... 1 little frostie didnt make it, but I do have 1 grade 1, 5 cell embie on board!! please let this work as we dont have any more  

Mary   on your  

Good luck Christine and sophical on your et tomorrow   

Sorry guys, for some reason dont feel up to more personals! Hope all ok, take care
love sparkies xx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Sparkies,

Congratulations on having a little embie put back. Sorry about the other frostie, but please try to remember it only takes one to make a miracle  
Will be sending you loads of    and sticky vibes for the 2ww, when do you test and i'll add it to the list.

Take it easy and rest up
Lots of love
Sharon x


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi everyone
Just a quickie to catch up really ....... 2 more days to test day and i'm going crazy!!!! 
Keep peeing all the time (body needs me to keep knicker checking I think).... so far ok, but am very nervous as I didn't know that af can be delayed by the progynova (any one any more info please let me know!).
Last cycle of tx didn't get this far as af had already started (the equivalent of 2 days ago).  So now think that af might stay away and that it maybe could be a bfn but I won't know, would prefer af to turn up if a bfn rather than not knowing.
Any one know how progynova has affected af after tx?

Hello to everyone stabbing, pill popping, and on 2ww and of course peeps waiting to start or having a break x x x sorry I haven't done any more personal messages but i'm finding it hard to keep up with everyone, so feel a bit guilty.
Bye for now
Choccy x x x


----------



## mg79 (Feb 22, 2005)

christinahagan Did you ring the hospital? Are you going to go ahead with ET?

Choccycake Not long to go now.  

[size=12pt]Sparkies Great news about your ET. Try to relax, the 2ww will be over before you know it.

Thank you for the well wishes. Still in shock. I really don't think I will believe it until I have my scan. It's scheduled for the 20th March so not too long to wait.

I hope everyone else is doing well.

    
      ​


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Shabba Started Buseralin on Saturday 3rd February, baseline scan 26th February

Sopical DR on buseralin , next scan Wednesday 21st February

Georgia Waiting to start in March

sparklequeen af arrived start injections 28th Feb

sarah31everhopeful   Waiting for AF

Keltin Start Buserelin 17 Feb, first scan 6 March

christinahagan ET 28th Feb

Maia  ET 20th February

Ladies in waiting (& beyond)

Radnorgirl    

Shaz    

Bezagirl    

Nibbles    

Freespirit   

emily6     

Mg79   

Choccycake     Test 1st March  

[size=12pt]Noodle     Test 8th March

[size=12pt] Sara M    Test 11th March

[size=12pt]Sparkies    Test ____________

    
      ​
[/quote]

[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

nearly got it right  
Hi everyone, hope you are all doing ok

Sopical Is ET happening tomorrow - you must be getting really excited now, lots of love to you xx

Sparklequeen Good luck with starting the injections tomorrow, if you need any tips just ask, but be aware the mind will start to go   i have proof 

keltin Hope your not loosing your mind on the drugs, i'm finding it ............... interesting 

Christinahagan Good luck for tomorrow hunni - let us know how you get on, lots of  

Maia I hope you are resting !!! Make the most of having someone run around after you, i did 

Choccycake Not long now hunni, hold on in there, we need more good news, keeping everything crossed for you xx

Noodle Hi hunni, you've been a bit quiet, i hope its cause you are resting, sending lots of love to your nan 

Sara M I hope you ok and that little fella is keeping you smiling, hes so cute 

Sparkies Hope you are feeling a bit better, e/t takes it out of you, try to relax and it hopefully wont be too much or an ordeal

Lesley How you feeling hunni, with that little peanut inside (or maybe two!!!  )
Congrats again, so happy for you hun

Mary I hope your feet have touched the ground   What a great way to feel, over the moon for you xx

To everyone else, i hope you are all doing ok, and if i've missed anything on the list please let me know.

Take care and lots of  
Sharon x


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi just dropping into say hi

Sparklequeen - good luck with your injections tomorrow 

Christina - Good luck with ET tomorrow, hope your little problem has cleared up  

Sparkies - Glad you have your little embie back where it belongs.  Best of luck of the dreaded 2ww  

Sharon - Thanks for updating the list - not an easy task I'm sure.  

Hi to everyone else Love Lesley x


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi girls my thrush seems to have cleared up abit i have been drinking loads of water and using natural yougurt  
clinic phoned this mornin they had to thaw 6 frosties i now have 4 very good ones , and they will choose the two best one to put bk in tomrow    at 2 30 , i didnt tell them about my thrush as i didnt want them to delay any thing , do you think that matters ? anyway to late now just hope it goes ok 

soptical r u still on 4 tomrow ?


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

sparkies well done on havin your little frostie put bk today, am sure it will be fine   take it easy now xxx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi ladies  

Sparkies - good luck with the 2ww it only takes one.  

Christina - Good luck with ET    

Mg79 - congrates on the BFP  

Choccycake fingers crossed for your BFP  

Are in the process of selling my business so pretty full on at the mo,takeover date is 5 April so counting down the days.Hope once the shop is sold we can focus on our last 2   get some immune dests done and get a BFP.Hope everyone is well

Shaz xx


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Big hello to everyone. Wow, there is such a buzz on here at the moment. Hope everyone is OK (as OK as this mad ivf world will allow) 

Sparkies- excellent news, I'm glad your now embarking on the 2ww. sit back and enjoy the journey, destination BFP!! 

Christina- good luck for tomorrow chick, i ll be thinking of you. 

Well, no et for me tomorrow. clinic phoned to say that my progesterone has dipped and they instructed me to up my pessaries. more bloods in the am. Its quite a drag going into London everyday to have the bloods done, but at least they are monitoring me very closely!  I m worried in case the proges don t rise and the cycle will be abandoned again!  Oh well, one day at a time i guess! Has anyone ever heard of a medicated cycle being cancelled because of this before? Or am i just being paranoid?  madness gets us all in the end!! 

Does anyone want to buy a cute cockerspaniel dog, mines for sale due to faults all of her own, namely raiding the bins then spending the whole evening throwing up all over the house! I ve had a lovely evening, as you can imagine! Oh man! 

Hoping for a whooping Progesterone level tomorrow.

Sopical X


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Just a quickie to wish Sopical all the best for some fabulous blood levels today.  I can tell from reading your post you are on tender hooks  .  Hang on in there       Lets hope the increase in the meds has made all the difference    Which clinic are you under?  This was my first FET so I have no idea about cancelling - sorry.
Love Lesley x


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi sopical hope your bloods r ok today and you can go ahead with et     i to have a cocker spainel and i could very easly give her away sometimes , she is wild  but i do love her her name is molly ! anyway am feelin quite carm about today , am not sure why am normally a nervous wreck    thanks to everyone for the good luck wishes    xxxxxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Good luck Christina, sending you lots of   
Sopical, i hope your bloods come back ok today, lots of    for you too.

  For everyone else, will do personals later xx


----------



## Heather 5 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi everyone
Shabba thanks for remembering me & reminding me to take it easy as I'm not good at that.  I keep looking in on you all & send you all   .
Maiax


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Christina - How did you get on today?  Hope all went well and you now have 2 lovely embies on board.  Hope you are now home and resting            for your 2ww lovely  

Maia - When do you test?  If you had et on 20th you must be half way through       I too found it really hard to relax in the 2ww - there is always so much to be done when I'm at home!

Sopical - Hoping you have some good news.  Thinking of you     

Sharon - Not long now until you start your progonova 

Shaz - Good luck for selling your shop - sounds full on.  Good luck for your future FET's and bloods to see if you have immune problems.  Keep in touch, would love to hear from you and how you are getting on  

Freespirit and Emily - Thinking of you both.   

Choccy - Good luck for testing tomorrow              all the way.

Hi to everyone else
Love Lesley x


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi girls , well et went very well today i have 2 lovely 2 cell grade1 babies in me now   so fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Great news Christina - when do you test and i'll update the list for you, try and relax xx

Hope you are all ok, if you need the list updating just let me know.
Just a quick one tonight, going out for a meal i think, had enough of coming in from work, having dinner, having a bath then bed !! I feel like i'm 14 years old again    (if i knew then what i know now................ )
So wanted to do something, poor dp gets in from work and i'm climbing the stairs to bed   I must be great to live with at the minute, if i'm not moody (the drugs of course) then i'm crying or tired - roll on a big hit of hormones  

Take care
Sharon xx


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi shabba my test date is the 14 march   hope you have good time tonight , i know what you mean by doing the same thing everynight it does drive you mad  how r u gettin with tx anyway ? xxxxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Christina
I'm not doing to bad with injections now, start progynova on sat so nearly there now  
E/T should be w/c 19th March for me - hope the 2ww doesnt drag for you, it can be a nightmare  

Sharon


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi 

Christina - Fantastic news.  Now try not to stress about your work partner and chill (easier said than done, I know)  Look after yourself and when DH gets home from his work trip make sure he looks after you.  

Sharon - I want to give you a   I'm sure your DP understands. Hope you have a good time tonight.  What do you think you will eat  

Hi to everyone else
Love Lesley x


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

thanks bezagirl i am going to felax for 3 days and am bk in work sat    am really pleased with my lottle embies    , how have u been anyway ! xxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Just popped in quickly to say hello to you all & to say that I haven't forgotten you all    Its just I'm going crazy on this 2ww   Analyzing everything that I'm feeling  

Anyway I will say goodbye for now, but I will catch up with personals maybe tomorrow, I'm feeling really sleepy now, lots of love to you all

love nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi girls how is everyone today ? am only on day 2 of the 2ww and am board already   i have a few days  off work so am takeing it easy am bk in on sat  , my sister is coming up today so at least i have someone to talk to as dh is still away  take care everyone xxxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is OK? Christina - i know just how boring the 2WW can be - i have to say i found the second week worse so try and take it easy but keep occupied at the same time - lots of books, films and being waited on!  

Ive just got home from my appointment and had an injection in my buttock    that the nurse made out was awful beforehand, when actually it was fine - am getting used to all of these injections now! (although still put off my dental one until next Friday as i hate them! )

Am going back on the 15/03 for a scan and to start the tablets, and all being well will have ET 29/03 - 4 weeks today and counting! 

Sending lots of positive and sticky thoughts to all of those on the 2WW                 

Also, to everyone else - i hope you are all OK.

Speak soon

Sparkles x


----------



## Heather 5 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi everyone
Lesley just to let you know that i should test on the 6th but of course i will try on the 5th just to see, as i have a spare test,  I'm trying to slow down but find it so hard,  my mum & sister keep taking me over to their houses & keeping me there for hours before letting me home again.  I can't be trusted!  Roll on test day
Best wishes to you all      
Maiax


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

well done on your 2 little embies christina, welcome to the dreaded 2ww    

Mia - glad you've got your family keeping an eye on you  

I test on the 12th and am going mad already, wish I could just go to sleep and wake up on the day with of course a BFP.. 

will pop back on later to catch up with all, hope all well and ok

love and best wishes

Sparkies xxx


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi sparkies how u gettin on with the 2ww , have you gone a bit loopy yet  , am ok really trying to keep my mind occupied   my test date is the 14 th march so am 2 days away from yours lets hope we get our bfp ! take care 

hi to everyone else hope you r all ok


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey Christina, congratulations on your new load! hope they are warm and snuggly. I however, still have not had my et. im so thinking its not going to happen! My bloods today showed a dip in the ole progesterone (again) and the great man is not happy to to do et til things look really good. I have more bloods in the am and if there is a significant rise then they will call me back for et then! I have upped my cyclogest and am now on im getsone, hope that does the trick! I m so excited about getting those lil snow babies on board! Hope to report better news from me tomorrow chaps!

Sleep well 

Sopical x


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

sopical hope your bloods are better tomrow , must be really frustrating 4 u , what clinic r u at ? lets hope you get your frosties bk where they belong    take care xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

good luck on your blood results today Sopical, hope you've had a whooping great rise in levels so you can have et!!   

Christina I have sooooooooooooo going   it's scary  

love and best wishes to all, think we need a little dance, have'nt had 1 for awhile..


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sopical - It must be so hard for you.  I so hope your progesterone levels have increased with the Gestone       sending you loads of good luck vibes.  Let us know how you get on.  

Christina - Hope you are taking it easy  

Sparkies - Hang on in there, it is such a difficult ride only 10 more days   

Sparkle - Hope your dentist appointment went ok  

Maia - Glad to hear your mum and sister have been looking after you and now allowing you out of their sight!  Only 3 more sleeps               

Sharon - Hope you are ok sweetie  

I can't remember where everyone is in there cycle so sorry - it's so busy on here.  

Well I went and had a sneaky scan today at the EPAC as I have been in such a state with spotting and pains in my right side.  I was so worried it was an ectopic.  I am proud to say I have a lovely glowing round the edges sac inside me which is in the right place - phew.  I'm only 5 + 4 so they couldn't see much else.  Going back a week Monday to see if they can detect a heart beat                They could not see where I have been bleeding from, but hopefully it will settle soon.  Please keep everything crossed for us.

Love Lesley x


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

bezagirl how lovely that must of been to see your little one it must be amazing   am so happy for you ! 

i have had a bit of a nightnere this morning my thrush has come bk with revenge  so i phoned clinic and they said i could use canerstan so feel a bit better now   just hope it doesent affect my little ones , am sure they will be fine but you carnt help but worry , can you !

sparkies hope your feeling a bit better and not going to   take care 

sopical hope your bloods were better today , so u can get on this 2ww with me !


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Christina - It's good to know you can use something for it.  It is so horrible.  I too have had a bit the last few days    not nice.  Hope yours clears up soon.  L x


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi bezagirl have u been using anything 4 it  i feel a bit down today with mine , dont know why really , think i just wanted it to go as smothly as poss   . anyway an bk in work tomrow so hopefully take my mind of it   xxxx


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi choccy i have just read you 2ww diary and i so sorry about your bfn life is s*** some, i was crying myself when iread your last post on there   i know how you feel about dh sometimes they can be so insesitive   i just think they dont know how to react with cos they have no idea how we r feeling and what the strees of all this tx does to us    d  they r from mars dont forget ! hope your feeling a little better take care  xxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi everyone
I will update the list tomorrow.

Choccy i have pm'd you but again would like you to know how sorry i am  

Christina - How horrible that thrush hasnt gone away and now you've passed it to lesley   banish the thrush asap - i dont want it   (hope it goes soon - not nice   )

Lesley - ohhhhhhh i'm so excited for you, you made me go all warm and fuzzy and a little teary when you said about the sac glowing, i so wish i'm gonna feel that one day, sending you loads of love xxx

I'll do more personals tomorrow, when i start the progynova   will let you know how i get one.

Take care everyone 
Lots of love Sharon


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi girls just a little update on the thrush prob  it feels a little better this morning , i carnt seem to sleep at all am tossing and turning all night   , well bk in work today , looking forward to it actually ! carnt belive ive just said that  it will be good to talk to someone 

bezagirl hope your ok i have tried to pm you this morning but your inbox is full


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi 

Sharon - Wow you start your progonova today   fantastic news.  How was you meal the other day, you didn't say? 

Christina - I'm fine thanks.  Glad the thrush is better today.  Take it easy at work today (if you can)  Its good you are looking forward to it.  The 2ww is a very lonely place sometimes.  I'm on Steroids so I think that doesn't help - ney mind.  I've deleted some of my messages now - sorry about that    Have a good day. 

Love Lesley x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Shabba said:


> Shabba Started Progynova 3rd March, lining scan 16th March
> 
> Sopical DR on buseralin , next scan Wednesday 21st February
> 
> ...


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Morning everyone
I have updated the list as best i can, if anything needs amended please let me know.

I didnt go for a meal in the end Lesley, dp was late home from work so we stayed in and had a frozen pizza   always keep them just in case  

I have been in quite a good mood this week, and have popped my first pill this morning    so ladies, what have a got to look forward to with these suckers  New drugs, new side effects  

I was a bit sad yesterday cause we have sold my mazda mx5 convertible   but i'm getting an Alfa Romeo today   so not sad for long. I will really miss my little car, but lets hope its a positive step to this tx working, i mean could you see me pg getting in and out of the thing, my mum has problems doing it as it is   (age, not cause shes pg or anything   )
So going shopping to get some accessories for my new car and still trying to find orange pants (for the 2ww   ) so gonna spend some money today  

Hope everyone is ok, lets hope the rain stops soon and we have a nice weekend
Take care
Sharon


----------



## Heather 5 (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girls,

So sorry I haven't been posting for the last few days I have just had a lot on my mind  
Well I only have 5 days left til testing day   & I'm really cra**ing myself   I keep imagining all sorts of things, & I'm definately going round the bend  

Shabba ~ Thanks for your message last night hunni, its nice to know you are thinking of me   Hows things going with you ? xx

Lesley ~ Hows things with you chick? You been feeling ok? xx

Hello to everyone else, I will be back later to do proper personal's   Just as soon as I have caught up!!

Love to you all
nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

hi girls,

Christina, hope work was OK today and you managed to sit down as much as possible!! Hope the thrush prob has cleared up  

Noodle, only 5 days to go hunny, hang in there, sending you loads of    vibes.

Shabba, enjoy the pill popping    the updated list is great, oh and new car sounds great!!

Choccy, I'm so sorry to hear your news, no words can help so I'll send a  

Bezagirl, scan sounded wonderful, hope it has put your mind at rest a little  

Maia, not long now,  

Well as for me feeling very pmt (cramps, backache, moods) dh said I was moping and that was that, floods of tears    but got my own back he then felt really guilty as he was only joking   

hope all ok, love and best wishes to all
Sparkies xxxx


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi shabba the new list looks great  lets hope that am last but not least hey   goodluck with the pill popping hope you dont go to crazy   xx

hi noodle how r u ? sorry your not feeling to good   hope your nan is gettin better   i have been reading your 2ww diary , i was going to do one but never got round to it   i do love reading them tho   xx

sparkies sorry to hear your feeling a bit pmt   it will be the drugs   xx

i have been to work today found it all a bit stressful really  think cos its my own buisness i carnt really go in there and do nothing , i feel like i have to when am there  i have had belly ache and some back pain today aswell i also have a pain in my left side well just off centre really   so am taking it easy tonight , i have been the tesco got a few bits in then had a nice indians for tea  so going to chill and try not to worry to much about symptoms   xx

hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Heather 5 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hello everyone

Shabba great list i just looked & was horrified that I'm the next to test,  of course I will try early as I have a spare test.  Had two stabbing pains last night that woke me up,  been feeling low,  analysing every twinge. officially on nicker watch. Tuesday will soon be hear to put me out of my misery.  

Sparkies like the dance,  there is nothing like a boogie to lift the spirits

Christina hope the thrush is feeling better,  thrush at work is too much for body & sole to bare

Choccy I to read your 2ww dairy so sorry   

Maiax


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi all

Sorry I have not been around but I went back to work on Wednesday and have been so busy and stressed out!
Today I was woken up at 4.30am with a really sharp stabbing pain  and I have had terrible AF pains all day long. I am so so convinced that this cycle will not work and then I don't know and worry about how I will cope because this is the last door that is open for me. I can't stop thinking about my AF pains which makes it all worse, I am analysing them all the time   

Sorry to moan but today has been awful. This never happened on my last 2 cycles so I know it will be a BFN.

Fingers crossed for you all

Sara
x


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi sara m am sorry to hear you r so stressed out luv , i know how hard it is not to get stressed out , bt you really have to try and stop worrying   maybe your shooting pains were implation pains , i have read a lot of posts were  women had them and went on to have a bfp , there is also a site on in the voting room called bfp and af pains , and they all said they had pains all the wat thro the 2ww , i read it the other day and felt alot better cos i have had pains aswell . hope your feeling a lttle better today take care xxx


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi everyone hope you r all ok today , am board really board , i have done  a little housework this morning and am doing a nice sunday dinner , i have had funny pains on and off today its doing mt head on  its been very quite on here lately   where r u all ?


----------



## su23 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi all,

It's been a long time since being on FF.  Not sure if I'm in the right place, but just wanted to say hi and introduce myself.  There's lots of you on this thread!!  
Just started medicated FET cycle and started DR on 26th Feb with Synarel.  Have felt a bit strange since Friday, after waking up with very restless legs on Thursday night and feeling sicky on Friday.  Am feeling a bit pre-menstrual today   but hopefully that is in prep. for AF later this week.  Don't remember such side effects in last (ICSI) cycle, and was sniffing higher dose then.  Has anyone else experienced any of this?

If all goes well we're looking at ET during w/c 9th April.  Trying not to count our chickens.

Don't really understand the timing of the embryos and their stages, so any enlightenment would be appreciated!! 

Suz x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi everyone
Just a quickie tonight i'm afraid, in the middle of making dinner (roast chicken mmmmmmmmmm).

Hope you are all doing ok.
Welcome Suz, i dont know about the sniffing, i didnt do it on my IVF or this FET, sorry. Good luck with the tx and if you want me to add you to the list just let me know. 

Christina, poor you, you just brought back all the memories of not knowing what to do with myself on the 2ww   i feel really sorry for you, and getting scared now cause its not that far away for me either  

Sara - try to remember the drugs do so many different things to our bodies that just because the symptons are not the same as before, it isnt a bad thing, take care hunni xx

Not long now for Nicky and Maia, i'm sending you both lots of    and   and everything crossed for you both, and everyone else on this thread. You are a lovely bunch of ladies and I'm glad i will have you to help me through the 2ww (well i better had     )

Will try and post a bit later, have to do jab and pop a pill now

Take care ladies
Will hopefully catch up later xxxx
Sharon  

P.S - just thought i'd let you know, i feel happy today !!!!! Such a change from last week, maybe drugs or just in the mind, i dont care - woooooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooo


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi sue sorry i have onlt used injections for dr , so i carnt help you there , but am sure they are all normal side affects   xx

hi shabba it so boring this 2ww thing isent it ? i dont know what to do with myself    ope your chicken din was nice , i had a nice roast beef din      xx

well i have been a little up and down today really had pains on and of and a lot of back pain   , got my self a little stressed with it , but feel a little better now    so we have to just get on with it   xxxx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone 

Sharon - Hope you are in love with your new car.  Sounds very grown up    Hope you managed to get all the accessories you wanted - did you go for a fluffy dice  

Nicky -   Hang on in there           

Maia - Only 2 more sleeps or are you going to test early         

Christina - Hope your not overdoing it    Take some time out to put your feet up    I had really bad back pain, so hope it's a good sign for you       

Su - Good luck with your tx.  I think the drugs to all sorts of funny things to us.  With both my fresh cycles I had totally different symptoms and this FET was totally different again.  How old were you embies when they were frozen and how many have you got? 

Sara - I had af pains throughout my 2ww and now, so try not to worry.  Af isn't always a bad sign it might be them snuggling in for the next 8 months  

Sparkies - Men!  Hope you are ok today  

We have had a lovely weekend.  Went to Walthamstow dogs last night to meet up with my friends from Essex.  Today we went for a walk in the poring rain so I treated myself to an afternoon nap which was lovely, a real luxury   Hope everyone is doing well.  

Load of luck and love to everyone on the 2ww and having tx.                 

Lesley x


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

am bk again ! now you know am board   bezagirl lets hope my bk pain is a good sign   my belly is huge   dont know whats going on  in there   

bezagirl dlad to  hear your doin ok sounds like you had a nice day ! what dogs do u have ?  

hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Christina - I don't have any dogs just 2 naughty house rabbits!  We went dog racing last night    Keep you chin up       

Sopical - I have just read on the other thread that you had 2 lovely embies put back in yesterday.  Congratulations now rest up       

L x


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

sorry bezagirl dont know what i was reading   at least i can blame the drugs   xx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Christina - Oh yes,  just blame everything on the drugs - I do, it's a great excuse    My DH thinks I've gone a bit mad because I'm on steroids   I'm sooooooooooo over sensitive at the mo, I did try to explain that it's more to do with the progo and the cyclogest but hey ho  
L x


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi girls well i have woke up in a fowl mood   dony know why i have had pains and really bad bk ache , i have been using the cyclogest in the back door cos of my thrush prob   could it be them thats causeing the pain ? F eel really lonely on this tx dont get much support from dh , hes like it will work dont be worring and feel like smacking him one  he carnt do right for doing wrong   am find this 2ww really hard at the mo dont know why just feel like am doing it on my own   and am only on day 5 ! dont kow what i would do without my ff   

hope everyone is ok takecare xxxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Christina
Im sorry i have to be quick, cause at work, but had to reply to your post, wanted to give you a big   and to let you know you are not alone.
Anytime you feel down or want a rant, we are all here for you and we have been there ourselves so fully understand.
If you ever want to pm, please do and i hope you feel better soon hun 

Sharon xx


----------



## Heather 5 (Feb 6, 2007)

Christina
I just wanted to say the same as sharon really,  I think we all get good & bad days,  keep in there and remember that we are all here.
   
Maiax


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi everyone. My it does stay busy here. Christina, i know it was nt meant to be a joke about your dh, but you do make me laugh!  Men are in a world of their own arn t they? . Did you decide not to go back into work? Hope the back pains are a good sign. I want back pains too! 

Thanks Lesley, I thought i had posted here too.  I swear im going mad. I have had a head ache since fri and i m now worried all the heparin has made my brain bleed!  I am now on a lovely cocktail of Hep, cyclogest, gestone, prednisolone, progynova,aspirin, There may be more but i can t think straight! Still, it ll all be worth it for that BFP next week. I test on Mon 12th. I am determined not to test early. Something i ve not achieved before!  I hope you are ok, when is your scan? And are you still on the meds too? I have two bunnies, Bob and Catkins. I have to watch them like a hawk if they come in, they chew everything! They ve nearly eaten through the lovely new hutch and run i bought them! No thought to the cost at all! 

Sparkies- looks like we test on the same day. ohhhhhhh noooooooo. You can go first! 

As for me, well, Im gonna try to be really pragmatic about this situation. Be cool, chill out and really take advantage of my poor dh's good nature! I intend to do nothing for the whole wait (that includes cooking!) and pray with all i have that this time we get lucky!  In my prays will be all you lovely ladies who also deserve to hear the same wonderful news of a BFP.

Sopical X


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

sopical - cant believe we test the same day!!! I sooo need the the   nearly brought a test today but dragged myself away, don't think I'll hold out much longer though  

Christina - know how you feel, I woke up in a foul mood too, I found now that my dh walks into the room in a bow, making no eye contact and saying sorry!!!! works for me    he's now away until Friday night so I'll just get to be moody on the phone!!

Back later so until then hope all OK,

love and best wishes
Sparkies xx


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi girls thanks for the big   i really needed that to day ! well i feel a bit better i think dh isent in from work yet ! i went into work today for a few hours today ,never done much really   i have had pains onand off all day and my back is killing me    i hope you are all ok and having gone to   take care xx


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

maia fingers crossed 4 you tomrow       all the best xxxxx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Evening all  

Maia - Good luck for tomorrow          Fingers and everything crossed for you  

Christina - Awww sorry you have been feeling so low.  Remember af pains and back ache can be a good sign - I had them        

Sparkies and Sopical - Wow, the 12th is gonna be a big day for you two        Sopical, my scan is on Monday, it's going to be a long week.  My boobs have just started to ache now so hope its all a good sign     Yep still on all the meds.  I am up and down with it too  poor DH    Your rabbits just don't know how to appreciate a good home    I have to watch mine like a hawk when in the sitting room.  On the whole they are good.  We have had a few nibbles here and there but nothing too drastic.  

Nicky - Hope you are ok, thinking of you  

Sharon - How are you?  Any symptoms yet?

Hi to everyone else 
Love Lesley x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Just wanted to wish Maia   for testing today
Sending lots of    
Love Sharon xx

P.S Hi to everyone else, will post personals tonight (while footie on   )


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

Maia sending you loads of   for testing today, hope your dream comes true xx

Feel cr*p today, felt very queasy yesterday so was pleased with that, but it just turned into an upset stomach!! went to bed having hot sweats and I'm now getting my usual piercing booby pain (the drug induced pain has gone) didn't make it to test day before so feel af is on way again  

hope all ok, love and best wishes
Sparkies xx


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

morning girls i have woke up a bit better this morning   thank god !  still feel the same really had cramps and my back is still killing me   am off work today    so amgoing up to my freinds for a good gossip   . it has gone really quick for me my first week , lets hope the second goes quicker   xxx

maia hope everything goes ok for you today fingers crossed  

hi bezagirl roll on monday for your scan , bet you carnt wait   lets hope my symptoms are a good sign   xx

shabba hope you donig ok with all the loopy drugs  now   take care xx


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

sparkies awww sorry to hear you a bit fed up today   i was like that yesterday   i was very moody i just wanted to stay in bed with the quilt over my head all day   but i mananged to drag myself out and get to work for a few hours and i did feel better for it   its very hard but we have to keep posivtive as poss    sending you a big     . if you need to talk let me know and ill met you in chat xxxx


----------



## Heather 5 (Feb 6, 2007)

hello Lady's
bad news for me today   Ive decided to give this all a break & get my head together, goodluck to you all & thanks for the support.  I wish you all well & hope to see lots of  when I come back
Maiax


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Maia - So sorry to hear your news    Look after yourself.   
Love Lesley x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Thought I'd better pop in and show my face, although I'm feeling rather            at the moment as my nan has taken a turn for the worse!!! The doctor came out to my mums house this morning as she wasn't feeling that great, he then broke the bad news to my mum that she has only got a few weeks to live, so i'm well and truely crushed, I love her soooooo much & dont wanna lose her!

Sorry girls for the bad news, but just needed to chat........

nicky xxxxxxx

P.s Maia ~ sorry for your sad news hunni, hope you have some better luck in the future xx


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi girls
First apologies for not having done any personal messages  - I guess I still feel a bit emotional after the bfn result.  I can't read the posts as I keep crying - everything is making me weepy at the moment.

I'm so sorry for the girlies on here who got bfn's - it's really s**t isn't it?

On a more positive note - surely we are due some lovely bfp results!!

Good luck girls and thank you for the lovely messages they really meant a great deal to me, more than you know.
Thanks again
Choccy x x x 
Ps think we are going to have a break from tratment for a while....... maybe nearer the end of the year, although as I would like to egg share it would probably take this long any way.x.


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Maia, I am so sorry, sending you a big   take care hunni xx

Nicky - you have brought back memories of christmas for me   my gran was ill and passed away. I really know how you feel and also know that no words will make you feel better. Make the most of the time you have with your gran, i never got that chance, she lived in Scotland and died while we were 1/2 way there   life can be really sh*t I'm always here if you need a chat, take care of yourself xx
(one thing, my gran will live on when i hopefully have a baby girl, cause we always said we would name her May after her - she was so chuffed)   )


Hope everyone else is doing ok, i will update the list later, if you want anything added please let me know.

Sharon xxxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Shabba said:


> Shabba said:
> 
> 
> > Shabba Started Progynova 3rd March, lining scan 16th March
> ...


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Its getting really hard to update this list, i just feel really sad   we all deserve this, why cant it just happen  
I hope everyone is dealing with the good and the bad.

As we have all said at some point ' LIFE IS SH*T' but i think we are all strong woman, and we will all get out little miracle one day, but maybe we have to wait a bit longer  

Sending you all a group   i think we need it today

Lots of love
Sharon


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Nicky - Sweetie I am so sorry to hear that your Nan is really poorly.  There is nothing I can say to take away your pain, but want you to know we are all here for you.  Big hug to you and your family  

Choccy -  

Sharon - I love the name May, what a lovely idea  

Maia - Hope you are ok      

Love Lesley x


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi maia gutted for you sending you a big     hope yo  u are ok take care xxxx

noodle an sorry to hear how your nan is its really sad , if you need to talk pm me anytime xxxx

choccy sorry to hear your still feeling really low it sucks doesent it , but we r all hear 4 you xxxxxx

hope everyone else is doing ok , am just the same really had pains on and off my back seems a bit better , i have had a nice day really been to my mums and then went down to my freinds who has a lovely 10 week old little boy he is fab laughing away , am bk in work tomrow    

think we all need a big      tonight lets hope we have some good news soon xxxx


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

i have come up with an idea  , i know hard it is when we get these bfns but i think we should look at it as its not IF we get prego its WHEN , it just a matter of time for us girls b4 we get our preious one some day    

just a little thought anyway


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Hello ladies

Maia ~ im realy sorry to hear your news. Sending you bog hugs.  

Nicky ~ So sorry to hear about your Nan. Keep strong. Anytime you want to chat then we're here for you. Sending lots of positive vibes for tomorrow        

Sorry you are feeling low Choccy. Its a horrible feeling and i hope we can all take some inspiration from Christina - its only a matter of time before it works for us all.   to Christina.

Thanks for updating the list Shabba - please can you update me? Im having FET with an estimated ET of 29/03. I dont do injections (just had a one off one on 01/03). Thanks.

I feel soooooo bloated which is weird as i dont really get that - think it must be a side effect of the injection i had - Nicky, do you remember if you got that as i know we are both having the same treatment?

Hope everyone else is OK?

Roll on AF. Once it comes i'll know the injection has worked and my lining will be nice and thin ready to start thetablets to build it up again ready for ET. A liitle dance for encouragement would be nice............

Lots o love

Sparkles x


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

morning girls hope you are all ok today ,sparklequeen thanks for the praise   i know its hard to stay posivtive but it only a matter of time   just sooner the better   am in work today so hopefully the day will go quick for me , weel am half way thro today roll on this week aswell hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Forgot to ask......can i get a heads up on the vitamins you are taking and lifestyle changes for FET?

Im taking Sanatogen Pronatal multis, Coenzyme Q10 and Vitamin C with Zinc. Is there anything else anyone has heard of that might help?

How much water is it we're supposed to drink again (if i can bear you to tell me?!) do you think it matters if there is a wee bit of squash in it too as its sooooo boring otherwise or will that defeat the objective??!!

Thanks ladies

X


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Shabba Started Progynova 3rd March, lining scan 16th March

Georgia Waiting to start in March

sparklequeen E/T estimate 29/3

sarah31everhopeful   Waiting for AF

Keltin Start Buserelin 17 Feb, first scan 6 March

Ladies in waiting (& beyond)

Radnorgirl    

Shaz    

Bezagirl    

Nibbles    

Freespirit   

emily6     

Mg79   

Choccycake   

[size=12pt]Maia   

[size=12pt]Noodle     Test 8th March

[size=12pt] Sara M    Test 11th March

[size=12pt]Sparkies    Test 12th March

[size=12pt]Sopical     Test 12th March

[size=12pt]Christinahagan     Test 14th March

    
      ​
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Sparkles,

I had the one off jab (well one a month for 2 months) on my last IVF, I have to say i prefered it to injecting everyday, like i am with this fet !!
I dont really remember any side effects, apart from the moodyness etc

Hope you are ok
Take care
Sharon x


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Hiya girls

Sorry I haven't posted keep forgetting I joined this thread  
Can any of you help me with something please.
Going for a scan tomorrow am day 16 and no where near a surge so going in for a scan to see if I have ovulated. Heres a few questions  

If I am put on medicated what happens then ? 
Do I sniff from day 21 ?
When would ET be roughly ?

Hope you can answer this for me going stircrazy 
Love n luck to you all xxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello ladies , 
Sorry i've gone AWOL , since my BFN i couldn't bring myself to come on FF, net alone post , i am just trying to give my head a rest from it all for a while ........
I am really sorry to see so many BFN's , it hurts like hell i know   but i am pleased to see MG's BFP   - Well done hunni   .
Wishing you luck everyone whos still on this rollercoaster , and wishing you strength those who will have to ride again ......
Love and hugs
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hiya Girls,

Thanks for all your lovely messages, but just to let you know that I wont be testing tomorrow, I'm waiting til the weekend when I'm not working. thought it would be better what with everything going on at the mo....

I will pop back in later to catch up

love nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi girls hope you are all ok   i have had pains on and off today my bk seems a little better tho   

noodle you are very strong to hold out till sat , but i can understand what you mean by having to go back into work you just carnt face it sometimes ,does it not matter about the drugs you are on ? hope you and your mum are bearing up ok , you have a lot on your plate   

take care everyone


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Christina ~ Yeah my mum & I are coping, its hard at times but we are getting there thanks hunni, & it doesn't matter too much about having the drugs for a couple of extra days, what harm could it possibly do  
I have so wanted to test today but I really do have a lot going on right now so I think i'm doing the right thing by waiting til Saturday.......

I will catch up with you all later, thanks again for all you lovely messages, it means a lot to me  

Bye for now
nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Nicky
Just wanted to let you know i am thinking of you as i know you are having such a hard time at the mo with the treatment and your lovely Nan.
I am so sorry about your bad news - it must be hard to cope with and at this time in your life too. Lets all hope that when you test on Saturday its the news we all want - just think how happy it will make you feel in this time of sadness. Lovely pressie for your Nan too.
As always though, please come on here if you need some support as thats what we're here for - i wish you all the luck in the world for saturday and hope your Nan is bearing up OK too.

HELLO TO EVERYONE ELSE! Good to here from you too Freespirit - hope you are OK hun.

Lots o love
Sparkles x


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

morning girls hope you are all ok   well i feel very much like the  is on her way i have the af pains and my (.)(.) are all tingleing so hope that am wrong   am off work today so just going to potter around the house and take it easy   xx


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi y'all!

New to this thread - first FET. Been reading all your messages and they made me feel so much better. Here is a quick recap of my TX: started DR 4/2 (synarel) and the migraines were better this time, started progynova 22/2 (had expected it to be better than puregon injections, but oh boy I was wrong; bad bad nausea, very dry itchy eyes and (best of all) seriously getting depressed), had my lining scan yesterday and it's 8.2 so all set for ET. Have 9 frosties that they started defrosting yesterday. Am hoping to grow to blastocysts so if blasts then ET on Monday (12/2) or if not enough of them survive the thaw it's normal FET tomorrow.  So I'm soooo nervous. Must       

Lots of love to all of you, esp all BFN xxxx

Catty


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi catty and welcome to the thread   good luck with your little frosties am sure they will be fine and they can get bk to were they belong   

well i have had a very stressful day i carnt stop crying   i have ha  bad pains all day ans have that feeling that we get b4 the   comes ! i really hope am soooooooooooooooooooooooo wrong   just feel like all over already , am trying to stay posivtive but am finding it really hard today . i think am better of in work so my mind isnt on it .


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Nicky - Huge huge    I want to wish you so much luck for Saturday         You have had such a terrible stressful time, thinking of you and hoping you will have some really good news for us.  

Christina - Remember, I thought it was all over, hang on in there only you are over half way now.  Keep thinking orange thoughts.       

Hope all you other lovely ladies are not going too   in the 2ww.  Positive thoughts to you all     

Catty - Hi, good luck with going for et whether it be tomorrow or going for blasts, sounds like you have a lovely crop of embies  

Freespirit - I have been thinking about you    You are such a positive and lovely lady, it will happen for you.      

Sharon - How are you doing?

Georgia - I was on the pill so started sniffing around day 17 af appeared about 5 days after I started sniffing and then started progonova last day on last day of af.  ET was about day 16 of starting the progonova.  Hope that helps.

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you are all doing well. 
Love Lesley x


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all, not been on for a few days, not been too good.

Nicky ~ so sorry to hear your terrible news regarding your Nan, no words can heal the pain you're going through so i will send a   i wish you all the best for Saturday   

Welcome Catty, good luck to you in your tx  

Christina ~ sending you a huge   and lots of   vibes xx

Well I've been really stupid (as I knew I would be, no self control) I tested this morning and  , no surprises there then!! I'm soooo hoping it's still too early but deep down I cant see it changing   I'm such an  

Hi to everyone else, love and best wishes
Sparkies xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

oooh sparkies you naughty thing testing early! I soooooo hope it changes to a BFP for you - it is a bit early to test and you do hear of loads of peeps getting changing results. Sending lots of positive thoughts to you and my fingers are crossed for you hun. 
Stay positive!
Sparkles x


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

sparkies it is far too early for you to be testing   i know how tempting it is tho but the is no point in testing this early cos you wont get a right result   try and stay posivtive i know again very hard  but it raelly is to early for you , how have you been and what syptoms have you had if any ? xxxx


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

Morning all,

Sparkies: your BFN doesn't mean anything this early      you need to     and wait

Christina: Keep it up girl!    


Phoned clinic this morning and all 9 frosties survived the thawing   Though 2 are not doing so well, but...     Have to phone and check tomorrow again, but hopefully this means ET with blasts on Monday 

Catty


----------



## emily6 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi,

Nicky, wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow, so sorry to hear about your Nan.  Lets hope you will be able to give her some good news tomorrow   .

Wishing everyone loads of   .

Love and   

Emilyx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girls,

Thanks for all your messages, you are all so lovely   

To tell you the truth I am really   about doing my test in the morning, I won't be able to sleep tonight  

I really need to go and buy a test too   I have had so much on my mind I didn't even buy a test  

I will catch up with you all later if I'm not feeling too tired......

SPARKIES ~ Oooooh you naughty girl for testing early, look at me I have waited an extra 2 days   I hope the results change for you hunni xx        

Love nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Nicky  hun for tomorrow 

Sparkles truly hope your test is wrong  

Well just got the call to say to come and pick up some drugs tomorrow suprecur ( cant spell it) am on day 17 atm so kinda lost and feeling mighty scared

Hope you all have  lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Georgia

If Im not around much in the coming weeks just want to wish you all the luck in the world with your FET.

You sooooo deserve some good news this time.

I will keep everything crossed, apart from my legs   

Much love


Lou xxx


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi girls hope everyone is ok my pains are not to bad today      so feel a lot better today . i have been in work and that had took my mind off things , i have got a headache today on and off really and feel a bit sick , could be a bit of anxiety   not long for m now roll on wed


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

noodle luv all best for testing tomrow , will be thinking of you


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Morning Ladies,
Sorry ive gone AWOL for a bit, these drugs (well i blame it on the drugs!!) have made me so tired, all i want to do is go to sleep, although when i get to bed i'm so restless 

I've got a nice day planned today with dp, his brother and g/f. We're going to see Guys & Dolls in Milton Keynes, Sam Janus and Little mo's hubbie from Eastenders are in it. Really looking forward to it, but i'll have to do my injection in the car  cause of when we leave, it should be ok though.
I'm now on 3 progynova pills, and now have to set my phone alarm to remind me to take the lunchtime one  my memory is shocking  start 4 on mon, god knows how i will remember all them !!

Good luck for today Nicky,i've been really worried about you and all you have been through lately, lets hope your dreams come true xxx

Christina - so glad you are feeling better, not long now - everything crossed for you

Sparkies   will be after you !! I so hope your result will change cause it is really early days xx

Georgia Loads of luck with starting tx, if you ever need to chat you know where we are hunni x

Catty I hope everything is on track for your blasts on Monday, let us know how your little frosties got on xxx

Hiya Lesley, How are you getting on hunni ?? xxx

Sara & Sopical Not long for you to test - lots of    vibes x

Freespirit I hope you are ok, it can knock you for 6. Hope you are getting through it xx

Sparklequeen Have you had e/t  Sorry with me being away for a bit i may have missed it. Let me know and I will amend the list. Hope you are well 

Hope I havent missed anyone, i thought id use orange, cause we could do with the positive vibes i think. 
By the way, I still cant find orange pants anywhere !! I need them for the , HELP !!
Hope you all have a lovely weekend
Take care
Lots of love Sharon


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Sharon I brought orange pants last year from Pradamark.  and also Hennes try these two shops.
Feeling sooooo nervous today xxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks Georgia, hopefully i will get some, been searching for ages, found some on the web, but they were out of stock, just my luck   Glad to see I'm not the only mad person to want orange pants  

Its is really scary, starting another cycle, but you are among lots of woman on here who are doing the same thing at the same time, so at least you have somewhere to go to rant and shout and share all your worries. I'll keep everything crossed for you hunni and send you lots of    with a couple of    aswell.
Let us know how you get on 
Take care
Sharon xx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Georgia,
Just read your profile, you have really been through the mill, i hope this is the time for you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Thanks Sharon


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi shabba wb  i was going to get the   to go and look for you !
glad youre feelin a bit better i know how tired you can get on this tx   you sound like you have a lovely day ahead of you   think of me i will be in work   take care xxx

geargia goodluck starting the tx an dont worry you will be fine   when you have lost the plot  come on here and talk to us who have already gone   xxx

i have had a few pians today (.)(.) feel tender and i feel a bit sick   all signs the   is on her way !    really hope not   

noodle hope everything went ok today fingers crossed for you


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Noodle

I have everything crossed for you.

 honey

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Nicky - everything crossed for you lovely         

Sorry girls be back later to catch up with all your news.   Lesley x


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

i dont know what just happened to me i have just peed on a ovulation stick ! why i dont know , now am feelin sick cos only one line come up does that mewan a bfn for me help i carnt belive what i have done , i just wanted a little sign


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

Christina: If you've used an ovulation stick I would expect only one line since you're not ovulating. Think you've gone a bit   hun! Also   on you for testing early!!!

Nicky: I'm so nervous for you hun. Gritting my teeth!     

Shabba: Enjoy!  


Phoned clinic again. 4 are progressing to blasts, but there are 3 more potentially viable (though I think that they will problably die before Monday   ). It is agony hearing about these little snowbabies not making it from day to day        DH is very upset! We won't hear anything till Monday morning. Please little 4 SURVIVE!!!        

Catty


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Christina - dont worry yourself hun, we all do   stuff, wouldnt it be great if the little embies went in and the next day we knew one way or another   As long as your dont use a pee stick, i'll let you off for trying to test early   , not long hunni, please try and hold out x

Catty, it must be hell, i'm not looking forward to the defrost    the good thing with blasts though, is that when you get them back your chances are really high for a positive result and less time to wait to test. Not much of a comfort, but something i suppose, will be thinking of you x

Just bought myself a new top for tonight, leaving about 4.30pm so gonna have a rest this afternoon as really tired again !!! Gonna have a bath and paint my nails (I normally get them done every 2 weeks as a treat, but lady is off with a bad back, so have to do them myself   )
So might pop in later
See ya
Sharon xx


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Just logged on to see if there was any news from Nicky??  

Thinking of you Nicky - hope all is well.

Well its my turn tomorrow so fingers crossed eh!!??  

I daren't get too excited because of what happened last time

Back tomorrow with news

Love to you all

Sara
xx


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi girls , well i have had a veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy bad day    it started off bad with the stick   and now i have a funny discharge when i wipe sorry (tmi)   so feel like the   is well on her broom heading my way   pains ahve been quite bad aswell , trying to stay a bit posivtive but dont hold out much hope now    havent been able to face anyone today just couldnt be bothered . Sorry for being so   hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Sara - Good luck for tomorrow.      will be checking in to see your good news x

Christina - Remember I spotted prior to doing my test so please don't give up hope it may just be inplantation stuff  

Is anyone else testing tomorrow?  If so good luck      

Love Lesley x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

This way to your new home ladies http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87671.0

This thread will now be locked.


----------

